# Seguimento Marítimo 2014 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2014 às 00:12)

Tópico de 2014 para seguimento de informação marítima e costeira, praias, temperatura da água, ondulação, vento, etc, bem como para acompanhar outras notícias que sejam importantes neste tema como por exemplo a limpeza/poluição, interdições, segurança, etc.

*Link's úteis:*

*Temperatura da água*
IPMA - Informação Costeira
IPMA - Cartas de previsão para Portugal 
Modelo MOHID
Modelo OOF-CESAM
NOAA AVHRR Europe Sea Surface Temperature
Instituto Hidrográfico (Temperatura Bóias)
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Açores
CLIMAAT Temperatura Bóias Madeira
Meteogalicia - Temperatura da água do Atlântico - Meteosat 9
Meteogalicia (Temperatura Bóias Galiza)
Temperatura del agua del mar AEMET
AEMET Predicción Playas (Espanha)

*Ondulação e Marés*
Instituto Hidrográfico (Bóias, ondulação, marés, etc)
NOAA Wave Watch III
WindGuru
Storm Surf - Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height (em pés)

*Segurança, Qualidade, etc*
SNIRH - Zonas Balneares
Associação Bandeira Azul
Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos (Vigilância, segurança, riscos)

*Surf*
Offshore
Surftotal
WindGuru

*Webcams*
BeachCam (várias webcams)
Praia da Salema Algarve
Sagres
Lagos
Peniche
Cascais


*Anos anteriores:*
Seguimento Marítimo 2013 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2012 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2011 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc)
Seguimento Marítimo 2010 (Praias, Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)
Seguimento Praias 2009 (Temperatura água, ondulação, vento, etc)


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2014 às 12:48)

Bem, só para informar que o beachcam tem uma nova câmera, esta encontra-se no Baleal (Peniche), é de louvar o excelente trabalho que o beachcam tem vindo a realizar. 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/peniche-baia-lagide/


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2014 às 19:29)

Açores, hoje.

Corvo







Terceira






Flores










Fonte: Facebook/Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 13:01)

Nazare,agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jan 2014 às 15:09)

Muito boa esta página para dar uma olhada ao estado do mar. Várias beachcam's de várias praias Portuguesas:

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/espinho/


Cumps.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2014 às 15:46)

O mar deve estar fantástico hoje, infelizmente não tenho possibilidade de o ir ver. 

Quem poder ir ver o mar tire umas fotos e partilhe aqui com o pessoal, mas não se exponham a situações perigosas.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2014 às 16:24)

Pra quem conhece ou frequenta: a Praia de Odeceixe na Costa Vicentina... imagino como estarão as outras...


----------



## trepkos (6 Jan 2014 às 16:33)

As ias ao mar já deram mau resultado. Há que respeitar os alertas vermelhos, digo eu, existem situações de enorme perigo.



> Uma onda de grandes proporções varreu cerca de duas dezenas de carros, esta segunda-feira à tarde, na zona do Castelo da Foz, no Porto. "Parecia um tsunami!", contou, ao JN, Pedro Pontes, testemunha ocular do incidente.
> 
> De acordo com as primeiras informações, haverá pelo menos uma pessoa ferida, que terá sido arrastada pela força das águas. De acordo com a mesma testemunha, viveram-se momentos de pânico, com pessoas a ficar com água pelos joelhos.
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2014 às 16:36)

Agreste disse:


> Pra quem conhece ou frequenta: a Praia de Odeceixe na Costa Vicentina... imagino como estarão as outras...



Xii, ia abrindo uma nova foz á ribeira!


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2014 às 16:43)

stormy disse:


> Xii, ia abrindo uma nova foz á ribeira!



ou então a água entra pelo fundo junto da falésia, passa por detrás do que resta cabeço de areia e sai aqui do lado mais perto da foto.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 16:47)

Boca do Inferno,Cascais.







Muita atenção à estrada Marginal nas próximas horas.


----------



## jonhfx (6 Jan 2014 às 17:07)

Porto Moniz e Paul do Mar (Madeira)  com alguns problemas / incúria das pessoas:
http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/424467-ondulacao-no-paul-do-mar-arrasta-caixotes-do-lixo

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/424466-forte-ondulacao-causa-tres-feridos-no-porto-moniz

Actualizações aqui:
https://www.facebook.com/MaktubPub?fref=ts


----------



## kelinha (6 Jan 2014 às 17:15)

Praia do Pedrogão (Leiria), hoje à tarde.





Autoria da foto: Pedro Marques


----------



## Iuri (6 Jan 2014 às 17:37)

Hoje Porto/Matosinhos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8FdkMqlzco&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 17:37)

La se foi o bar...
Zona do Guincho






Praia Grande (Sintra) às 16:40.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=674565065899169
____

Guia,Cascais

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=240645552764074&set=vb.110602785768352&type=2&theater


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 17:45)

Iuri disse:


> Hoje Porto/Matosinhos
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8FdkMqlzco&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 17:49)

Praia da Adraga:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=699113556787329


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 17:53)

"*ALERTA:* Circulação interdita no paredão da frente urbana da Costa da Caparica
Devido às condições meteorológicas adversas na orla costeira a Capitania do Porto de Lisboa interditou a circulação de pessoas no paredão da frente urbana da Costa da Caparica, desde São João da Caparica até à Nova Praia.

Partilhe esta informação. Pode estar a salvar vidas."

Fecebook Marinha
https://www.facebook.com/MarinhaPortuguesa?fref=ts


----------



## Iuri (6 Jan 2014 às 17:56)




----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 18:01)

Praia das Maçãs, Sintra.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=674574072564935&set=vb.100000370444575


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 18:04)

Imagens surreais, impressionante!
A mare ainda está a encher...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2014 às 18:06)

Na costa Sul não está tão grande como na costa Ocidental, mas as praias por aqui também estão a ser bem varridas!

















https://www.facebook.com/TomorrowCarvoeiro/posts/503529249760993


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 18:07)

Tenho informações que em Espinho ( Silvalde) o mar está a destruir esplanadas e já chegou a invadir a marginal, alguém da zona pode confirmar?


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 18:12)

Foto da onda na Foz:







http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=3617698

A zona ao fundo mais à  direita é precisamente a mais sensível, as ondas sobem a praia ao correr do paredão e entram com grande violência terra dentro, estive lá no sábado, o mar também transpôs esta zona, mas nada que se assemelhe com esta tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 18:15)

Bomba à Nazare.


----------



## supercell (6 Jan 2014 às 18:17)

Ainda podem vir ondas iguais à que varreu a foz do douro abocado?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 18:19)

supercell disse:


> Ainda podem vir ondas iguais à que varreu a foz do douro abocado?



Sim, a maré esta a subir...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 18:25)

Cascais


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 18:26)

Porto:





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...86095399.34308.173366606106337&type=1&theater

Póvoa de Varzim:





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31995462.37662.179567915397237&type=1&theater


----------



## supercell (6 Jan 2014 às 18:27)

> Sim, a maré esta a subir...



Agora não deve estar lá ninguém a filmar..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 18:30)

supercell disse:


> Agora não deve estar lá ninguém a filmar..



Anoiteceu.. Todo o cuidado é pouco junto ao mar!! Não arrisquem! Não façam a Esquadra 751 levantar!!!


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 18:35)

*Trânsito cortado na marginal de Perafita, Matosinhos*

Publicado às 18.19

O trânsito na zona marginal de Perafita, Matosinhos, foi esta segunda-feira cortado perto das 18 horas uma vez que a água do mar galgou a linha de costa e já chegou à estrada.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, no local estão meios da Proteção Civil, Polícia Marítima e Polícia Municipal de Matosinhos.

A zona do corte ao trânsito, em Perafita, está compreendida entre a rotunda localizada no final da avenida da Liberdade e praia da Agudela.

De acordo com a mesma fonte, o trânsito foi cortado alguns minutos antes das 18 horas.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...617960&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 18:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bomba à Nazare.



Ninguém se arriscou a surfar essa?

Onde estão os heróis do mar??!!


----------



## icewoman (6 Jan 2014 às 18:48)

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...e%20Varzim&Option=Interior&content_id=3618007


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 18:59)

Largo de Carvoeiro:


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2014 às 18:59)

Alguém tem fotos da Nazaré? De certeza que o mar chegou também ao paredão!


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 18:59)

gil_algarvio disse:


> largo de carvoeiro:



wow!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 19:01)

Costa da Caparica!!!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201887765410400


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Costa da Caparica!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201887765410400



Cenas impressionantes.

Só de saber que na Irlanda e Galiza a protecção civil teve uma atitude de informação intensa e prevenção e que, aqui, quase nada foi feito...

Enfim, somos o país das bananas, é o que é.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:10)

Foto tirada ha pouco no paredão, Praia da Poça (Estoril)

Impressionante.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2014 às 19:11)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Costa da Caparica!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201887765410400




Que perigo!! 

Há aqui malta muito inconsciente, depois admiram-se que acontecem tragédias...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 19:21)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Costa da Caparica!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201887765410400



Wooww!!



Lá se vai o areal.


Das Azenhas do Mar, ninguém tem fotografias/registos?


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 19:23)

MSantos disse:


> Que perigo!!
> 
> Há aqui malta muito inconsciente, depois admiram-se que acontecem tragédias...



Vi um video no Faro de Vigo de um pontão vedado pela protecção civil e uns marmelos a passar as fitas de segurança para tirarem fotos a ondas de 11 metros.

Portanto nós ainda somos bem comportados.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 19:26)

Alguém sabe como estão as coisas na Vagueira?

Sei que na Barra (~7 km a Norte) Já anda o mar a passear na Avenida principal.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:26)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Costa da Caparica!!!!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201887765410400



costa da caparica a dar lhe  e eu não muito longe de lá, se fosse mesmo da costa ainda tinha ido espreitado, mas sou mesmo da caparica (monte da caparica), não apetece apanhar autocarro e a pé tá de chuva


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 19:28)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> http://youtu.be/W8FdkMqlzco



A mesma onda, no Porto, mas de outra perspectiva:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=771194346241673

--------------------

Estragos na Praia Grande, Sintra.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3807354080049&set=vb.1763366976&type=2


----------



## jonhfx (6 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

Paul do Mar, esta tarde ( não ouvir comentários #### )
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203009480540257&set=vb.1301953024&type=2&theater


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

Ericeira





(c) ?



Portimão





via Romeu Gerardo


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:32)

Mais um chico-esperto a pedi-las... oh my god diz ele...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 19:33)

Provic.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:34)

Se essa ondulação atingisse aqui a costa algarvia, afundava a Praia de Faro. 

Ainda no dia de Natal tive na Praia de Faro e era areia por todos os lados, com ondulação desta magnitude havia de ser lindo.

A protecção civil parte de cada um de nós, não é com avisos vermelhos e alertas que as pessoas irresponsáveis não vão para os locais mais perigosos, talvez por uma simples foto para publicar no facebook e ser o herói da minha rua e depois acontece as tragédias. Isso como estar aviso para vento e estacionar o carro debaixo de uma árvore.

Fotos do Carvoeiro e de Portimão, não imaginava que no lado do Barlavento a coisa tivesse agreste tmb.


----------



## camrov8 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:34)

épa não digam que não foram avisados é sempre a mesma cena, quando foi do pseudo tsunami no algarve foi ver o mirones a ver se vinha alguma coisa, se fosse real erá uma vergonha


----------



## blade (6 Jan 2014 às 19:35)

Nos últimos dias têm dado tantas notícias de chuvas que pensam que é só mais uma notícia e ontem o telejornal foi quase a 100% ou mesmo a 100% para o eusébio por isso só quem se informou estava esperando isto, portugal todo devia passar por cá diariamente


----------



## jonhfx (6 Jan 2014 às 19:36)

Outro, Cais do Paul do Mar, Madeira:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=662342873804310


----------



## overcast (6 Jan 2014 às 19:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais um chico-esperto a pedi-las... oh my god diz ele...



Houve pessoal a ir aí abaixo? 
Bem eu também não posso falar muito mas não fui assim tão perto. Já meto os vídeos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 19:40)

Carcavelos:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=785589028134808


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 19:41)

Lagoa de Santo André


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 19:41)

blade disse:


> Nos últimos dias têm dado tantas notícias de chuvas que pensam que é só mais uma notícia e ontem o telejornal foi quase a 100% ou mesmo a 100% para o eusébio por isso só quem se informou estava esperando isto, portugal todo devia passar por cá diariamente



Eu não me lembro de ver ou ouvir na comunicação social que a tempestade Hércules iria espatifar ondas desta magnitude na nossa costa e que a população deveria ter imenso cuidado e preparar-se.

Peço desculpa se isso de facto foi feito. Mas não é um anuncio no IPMA e no site a PC que vai informar as pessoas.

Nós por cá já sabíamos do potencial há quase 48 horas e a 24h já era a certeza.

Os media tem de servir para mais coisas do que telenovelas e funerais LIVE.

Conforme se pode verificar, Irlanda e Galiza tiveram actuações diferentes.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:43)

Vince disse:


> Ericeira



Segundo sei, a estrada que passa junto a essa zona (Furnas) da Ericeira, foi cortada atempadamente pela proteccao civil de Mafra, assim é que é.
Ja a proteccao civil de Cascais...andou a dormir,tipico.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2014 às 19:46)

Como se esperava a praia da Amoreira em Aljezur desapareceu temporariamente com o mar a entrar pelas dunas adentro. 

(foto de José Gonçalves)






Uma que eu tirei em agosto deste ano...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:51)

Cabo Raso


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 19:53)

*Forte ondulação obriga ao corte da marginal da Foz do Douro*

Devido à forte ondulação marítima, o trânsito encontra-se cortado na Marginal do Douro, junto à Esplanada do Castelo.







*A Câmara do Porto, através do seu Departamento Municipal de Proteção Civil, está atenta a esta situação e apela a todos os cidadãos para que evitem aquela zona, bem como toda a frente marítima do Porto.*

http://www.cm-porto.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=cmp.stories/23190


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2014 às 19:54)

Winter Storm Hercules Forecast Larger Than Perfect Storm - See:

http://www.thesurfchannel.com/news/20140104/hurricane-hercules-forecast-larger-than-perfect-storm/


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 19:56)

Sagres...que power!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152216063599734


----------



## kelinha (6 Jan 2014 às 19:59)

Não há por aí ninguém de São Pedro de Moel? Questiono-me como estará a zona baixa, que está tão lá em baixo pertinho do mar... Deve estar medonho!


----------



## GabKoost (6 Jan 2014 às 20:06)

Alguém na zona de Ofir?

O Hotel deve ter sido engolido...


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2014 às 20:10)

acho que a maré desta tarde deve ter escavado o resto se é que não entrou no rés-do-chão do edifício. Eu estou surpreendido com muitas fotos que estão a ser carregadas além dos sítios que conheço.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2014 às 20:14)

A questão dos 8-10 metros acontece talvez 1 vez a cada 10 anos na nossa costa mas a questão que o Jorge levantou é que talvez seja uma coisa nova que é o periodo desta ondulação, muito elevado.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2014 às 20:15)

Boas,

Bem, um dia para recordar certamente! 
Estive na Foz a fotografar cerca de uma hora e meia antes da onda, precisamente no mesmo local. O meu carrinho estava estacionado junto do senhor das castanhas assadas! Vim embora mesmo a tempo!


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 20:17)

*Proteção Civil alerta para ondulação com 16 metros*

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil emitiu, esta segunda-feira, um aviso à população alertando para a possibilidade de até à meia-noite poderem registar-se ondas com 16 metros na costa ocidental norte e centro de Portugal continental.

Num comunicado divulgado ao final da tarde desta segunda-feira na sua página na Internet, a ANPC alerta para a ocorrência de "agitação marítima forte, com ondulação noroeste que poderá atingir os 16 metros na costa ocidental norte e centro e 14 a 15 metros na região sul até às 24 horas de hoje".

A Proteção Civil destaca também a previsão da ocorrência de "precipitação moderada e persistente nas regiões norte e centro, com especial incidência na região do Vale do Tejo, com acumulados que podem rondar 100 milímetros no Minho e Douro Litoral e 50 milímetros da região da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa".

Devido às previsões acima descritas, e também ao vento, que deverá soprar moderado, até 30 quilómetros por hora, no litoral, e até aos 45 quilómetros por hora nas terras altas, a ANPC alerta para a "possibilidade de inundação por transbordo de linhas de água nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis" e para a "possibilidade de queda de ramos ou árvores".

Além disso, a Proteção Civil lembra a eventualidade de se formarem lençóis de água nas estradas, bem como a "possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem" e a possibilidade de ocorrerem acidentes na orla costeira.

A ANPC recomenda a desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais e retirada de inertes e outros objetos que possam ser arrastados ou criem obstáculos ao livre escoamento das águas, a adoção de uma condução defensiva, reduzindo a velocidade, que se evite o atravessamento de zonas inundadas, e que se tenha "especial cuidado" na circulação junto de áreas arborizadas e da orla costeira, bem como de zonas ribeirinhas "historicamente mais vulneráveis a inundações rápidas".

A Marinha Portuguesa alertou hoje a comunidade piscatória e as pessoas que circulam junto à orla costeira para a necessidade de cumprirem todos os procedimentos de segurança no mar e junto à costa devido ao mau tempo.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) colocou esta segunda-feira os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja e Faro vão estar sob aviso vermelho devido à agitação marítima, prevendo-se ondas de noroeste com sete a nove metros.

O aviso vermelho, que está previsto para situações meteorológicas de risco extremo, vai vigorar entre as 9 e as 23.59 horas desta segunda-feira

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3618165&page=2


*16 metros?*


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2014 às 20:23)

Altura das ondas, medidas pelas bóias do instituto hidrográfico.

Leixões:






Sines:


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2014 às 20:28)

Registos impressionantes já foram colocados aqui, o mar está mesmo assutador 

Felizmente a partir de amanha já começa a haver uma diminuição da agitação marítima, se ondas desta dimensão continuassem a fustigar a nossa costa por muito tempo os estragos seriam muito elevados, e mesmo assim já devem ter sido muito significativos nas zonas mais expostas à fúria do mar.


----------



## overcast (6 Jan 2014 às 20:32)

Passei pela Boca do Inferno pelas 17:00! 


Esta aqui assustou-me..valeu a protecção das lojas


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 20:42)

Carcavelos

Lá se foi a barraca da Olá.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=691436294209735


----------



## overcast (6 Jan 2014 às 20:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Carcavelos
> 
> Lá se foi a barraca da Olá.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=691436294209735



Lá se foram os gelados!


----------



## wysiwyg (6 Jan 2014 às 21:00)

kelinha disse:


> Não há por aí ninguém de São Pedro de Moel? Questiono-me como estará a zona baixa, que está tão lá em baixo pertinho do mar... Deve estar medonho!



Boa noite!

Aqui fica, em vídeo (de Miguel Costa):


...e em foto (de Filipa Carvalho):


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 21:00)

Sagres
Autoria: Francisco Pinheiro













Autoria: Vanda Rita








_____

Nazare:


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2014 às 21:12)

> *Autoridades socorrem 12 jovens na praia de Quarteira*
> 
> As autoridades marítimas socorreram 12 jovens na praia de Quarteira, que se fizeram ao mar apesar da forte ondulação sentida no Algarve.
> 
> ...



A estupidez desta gente e depois dizem que morrem. Enfim, embora a ondulação não seja do outro mundo na costa sul do Algarve e com a conjugação das marés vivas e depois dá nisto. Estes foram salvos... 

É como a embarcação sair para o mar e a barra estar fechada depois acontecem as tragédias, assim não há Protecção Civil, Marinha e outros organismos para tamanha estupidez à portuguesa.


----------



## Vince (6 Jan 2014 às 21:14)

Fotos tremendas. 
Já agora, sempre que possível, indiquem os autores.


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2014 às 21:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A estupidez desta gente e depois dizem que morrem. Enfim, embora a ondulação não seja do outro mundo na costa sul do Algarve e com a conjugação das marés vivas e depois dá nisto. Estes foram salvos...
> 
> É como a embarcação sair para o mar e a barra estar fechada depois acontecem as tragédias, assim não há Protecção Civil, Marinha e outros organismos para tamanha estupidez à portuguesa.



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwinismo_social
...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2014 às 21:18)

Sagres (parar vídeo em 01:00):


Свет Звезды


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 21:20)

Gerofil disse:


> Sagres (parar vídeo em 01:00):
> 
> Hoje no Sagres 06.01.2014 - YouTube
> 
> Свет Звезды



Vaga monstruosa, os russos ate ficam malucos.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 21:31)

Mais alguns registos brutais da costa de Sagres

Autoria: Ana Fernandes














Autoria: Vanda Rita


----------



## wysiwyg (6 Jan 2014 às 21:32)

São Pedro de Moel, pelas 18h00:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=592593764128031


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2014 às 21:32)

Porto Covo:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nVl7iA-dZQ"]Porto Covo 2014 Cheias / Mar / Ondas - YouTube[/ame]

Porto CovoMar

Vídeo colocado on line... espera-se verídico.


----------



## kikofra (6 Jan 2014 às 21:42)

Baleal, alguém? 
Aposto que o mar deve ter passado de um lado ao outro


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2014 às 21:49)

Já vi imagens da Praia das Paredes da Vitória, Alcobaça e também está tudo destruído. Penso que nunca me lembro de alguma vez o mar ter subido tanto lá.


----------



## Garcia (6 Jan 2014 às 22:01)

no sábado passado corri a costa toda desde Santa Cruz até à Nazaré... hoje é que devia ter sido... mas as obrigações falam mais alto.. 

no Baleal, pela certa que a ilha ficou mesmo (ou está ainda) ilha...


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2014 às 22:02)

a praia do Monte Clérigo também em Aljezur...






https://maps.google.pt/maps?hl=pt-P...id=-ljD_Jf8CMUItUTN_L7Hzw&cbp=12,35.38,,0,1.3






(foto José Gonçalves)


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2014 às 22:07)

Alguns estragos aqui no concelho de Lagoa.
Este é o primeiro dos exemplos. Praia do Molhe, em Ferragudo. O restaurante fica junto ao molhe mas já na parte interior da barra.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2014 às 22:11)

*Praia do Molhe Ferragudo*


Autor: Mário Nunes


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2014 às 22:13)

O mesmo restaurante do Molhe, já à noite.







Foto de Luis Alberto
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92344783.57211.100000681910391&type=1&theater


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2014 às 22:21)

Estragos também em Carvoeiro. Um dos restaurante existentes no largo, com muitos danos, e os apoios de praia (que não se vêem nas fotos) também ficaram destruídos (passadiço, balneários,...). Com o "spray" existente no ar foi dificl fotografar.











Para além destes danos, também na praia de Vale Centeanes, o restaurante lá existente também apanhou com uma onda grande, provocando alguns danos (janelas partidas).

Em Armação de Pêra também ouvi que houve lá algumas inundações e estragos.

Digamos que a ondulação de hoje já não ocorria há muito tempo! Muito grande mesmo, para os parâmetros de cá.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2014 às 22:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nazare:



Esta foto vai para a minha galeria aquele nome ali Herculean, diz-me muito a mim, que chamo-me Herculano deve ser o meu irmão gémeo.  

A força do Hércules!


----------



## Lousano (6 Jan 2014 às 22:28)

Ecobcg, apesar de ser triste por afectar a vida de alguns (empresários e empregados), não fico triste com essas imagens.

Ao longo deste e do anterior século temos tentado apoderar de terrenos que são fluviais ou marítimos, mas a natureza acaba sempre por nos lembrar disso.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2014 às 22:39)

Praia da Marina, em Portimão.







Outra foto de Carvoeiro, na altura em uma das maiores ondas invadiu todo o largo. reparem num barco que está ali a meio no lado esquerdo. Atravessou todo o largo em cima de água e passou por cima dos pinos que estão a delimitar a estrada.





Fotos. SulInformação

Só para terem uma ideia, fica aqui a zona afectada pela ondulação em Carvoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

Vai la vai.


" Hoje cerca das 14 horas foi assustador ver este grande navio “à garra” direito às rochas junto do antigo restaurante “Choupana” em S. João do Estoril. Estranho foi a tripulação só ter ligado as máquinas do navio, quando este já se encontrava dentro da zona de arrebentação. Teve grande dificuldade em sair dali e numa altura virou-se de través á vaga, quem estava em terra a observar, temeu o pior. Por sorte conseguiu recuperar a proa e durante um período onde o sete das ondes abrandou um pouco, lá conseguiu afastar-se lentamente terra. Muita sorte mas também muita irresponsabilidade, não só pela forma como manobraram tardiamente o navio mas também por fundear tão junto a terra com as condições de mar que estavam. Seriamente temi pela vida da tripulação e por uma maré negra na nossa costa!" 
Miguel Lacerda (tambem autor das fotos)


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2014 às 22:46)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Alguém sabe como estão as coisas na Vagueira?
> 
> Sei que na Barra (~7 km a Norte) Já anda o mar a passear na Avenida principal.



Estive na Vagueira por volta das 18:30 e o mar galgava em vários pontos aquele paradao para o lado da estrada, descia a rampa a todo o vapor para estacionamento da parte de baixo.
Estavam a falar que o bar de madeira na parte Sul não estava a resistir.


----------



## bpereira (6 Jan 2014 às 22:46)

wysiwyg disse:


> São Pedro de Moel, pelas 18h00:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=592593764128031



Imagino como também deve estar a praia de Paredes.


----------



## romeupaz (6 Jan 2014 às 22:47)

Praia de São Pedro de Moel

A ultima onda (1:55) chega à altura do poste mais alto

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57fJuqi-XJI"]SÃ£o Pedro de Moel (18h-19h) 06-01-2014 Tempestade Hercules - Estado do Mar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jonhfx (6 Jan 2014 às 22:50)

Esta tarde, Paul do Mar Madeira.
Ver em HD, a coisa fica mais feia a partir do minuto 1.40, estou a filmar a uns 400 metros de altitude/distancia.


----------



## Barreto (6 Jan 2014 às 22:53)

jpmartins disse:


> Estive na Vagueira por volta das 18:30 e o mar galgava em vários pontos aquele paradao para o lado da estrada, descia a rampa a todo o vapor para estacionamento da parte de baixo.
> Estavam a falar que o bar de madeira na parte Sul não estava a resistir.



Então mais logo a sul da Vagueira devemos assistir mais uma vez ao mar a ligar à  ria!


----------



## andre patro (6 Jan 2014 às 22:55)

alguém sabe me dizer como é que ficou a praia da fonte da telha?


----------



## CptRena (6 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai la vai.
> 
> 
> " Hoje cerca das 14 horas foi assustador ver este grande navio “à garra” direito às rochas junto do antigo restaurante “Choupana” em S. João do Estoril. Estranho foi a tripulação só ter ligado as máquinas do navio, quando este já se encontrava dentro da zona de arrebentação. Teve grande dificuldade em sair dali e numa altura virou-se de través á vaga, quem estava em terra a observar, temeu o pior. Por sorte conseguiu recuperar a proa e durante um período onde o sete das ondes abrandou um pouco, lá conseguiu afastar-se lentamente terra. Muita sorte mas também muita irresponsabilidade, não só pela forma como manobraram tardiamente o navio mas também por fundear tão junto a terra com as condições de mar que estavam. Seriamente temi pela vida da tripulação e por uma maré negra na nossa costa!"



_Hardcore russia_ no seu melhor


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2014 às 23:03)

Ferragudo:




Azarujinha - Estoril
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202234852585645


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2014 às 23:23)

Mais uma grande foto de Vanda Rita.

Sagres:


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2014 às 23:55)

bpereira disse:


> Imagino como também deve estar a praia de Paredes.



Os bares da Praia deixaram de existir e foi um grande investimento! As ruas ficaram completamente brancas de espuma. Conheço uma pessoa que é de lá e diz que foi mesmo assustador. O mar invadiu as ruas todas.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2014 às 23:58)

O famoso restaurante Shis na Foz do Douro ficou destruido!

Foto JN:








http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...elho=Porto&Option=Interior&content_id=3618353


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 00:08)

Era inevitável... Aquela onda passou-lhe completamente por cima.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 00:13)

Bom, deixo aqui também algumas fotos da fúria do Atlântico na Foz:




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Tempestade Atlântica no Porto by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2014 às 00:26)

Armação de Pêra: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=680420202004877

Carvoeiro:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...205.1073741826.100000249785540&type=1&theater

Buarcos, Figueira da Foz:


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 00:41)

o pessoal do IPMA resolver trancar a porta à chave e jogar a chave fora... Está em vigor um aviso para ondulação de 13 metros???


----------



## iceworld (7 Jan 2014 às 00:47)

Gil_Algarvio podes p.f. colocar o link da Figueira da Foz?


----------



## kelinha (7 Jan 2014 às 00:49)

Agreste disse:


> o pessoal do IPMA resolver trancar a porta à chave e jogar a chave fora... Está em vigor um aviso para ondulação de 13 metros???



E a Proteção Civil divulgou um alerta para ondulação que podia atingir os 16 metros...

AVISO À POPULAÇÃO - Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2014 às 00:49)

iceworld disse:


> Gil_Algarvio podes p.f. colocar o link da Figueira da Foz?



Não o tenho.. Foi-se enviado directamente por uma amiga. Não sei a fonte.


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2014 às 00:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, deixo aqui também algumas fotos da fúria do Atlântico na Foz:




Mas que grande foto 
Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2014 às 00:56)

Quase todos os anos temos ondulações que chegam aos 8 metros de altura. O que nunca me lembro de ver foi uma ondulação com períodos tão altos. 23 segundos é muito mesmo. São ondas com muito mais energia, uma massa de água maior, ao jeito de um tsunami. Quase podemos dizer que o que a costa portuguesa viu hoje foram "mini-tsunamis".


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 00:57)

O que me impressionou mais nem foi a altura das ondas, já vi semelhante no Porto, mas sim a quantidade de espuma. Eram literalmente montanhas da substância, nunca tinha presenciado nada assim.


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2014 às 00:59)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Quase todos os anos temos ondulações que chegam aos 8 metros de altura. O que nunca me lembro de ver foi uma ondulação com períodos tão altos. 23 segundos é muito mesmo. São ondas com muito mais energia, uma massa de água maior, ao jeito de um tsunami. Quase podemos dizer que o que a costa portuguesa viu hoje foram "mini-tsunamis".



Nos vários vídeos que vão aparecendo com ondas que saem da cadência habitual, é mesmo essa a sensação que dá, de tsunamis. Impressionante.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 01:00)

Vince disse:


> Mas que grande foto
> Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar.


Obrigado Vince! 
Mas olha que andavam muitas a "surfar"!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 01:04)

Mais um video.


Autor: Miguel Costa


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 01:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais um video.
> 
> Autor: Miguel Costa


A única "neve" que o litoral vai ver este ano!


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2014 às 01:08)

Vince disse:


> Nos vários vídeos que vão aparecendo com ondas que saem da cadência habitual, é mesmo essa a sensação que dá, de tsunamis. Impressionante.



Um tsunami tem um período de onda típico dos 10 a 60 minutos. Claro que nada comparado ao que temos em qualquer onda gerada pelo vento. O período da ondulação é uma medida da energia da onda. E neste evento não foi particularmente o tamanho da ondulação que o fez extraordinário. O que o distinguiu de outros foi claramente o período. No registo da bóia de Sines de hoje, além de uma altura significativa que chegou a 9,5 m com ondas de quase 15 metros, os períodos observados chegaram a quase 30 segundos, o que é uma brutalidade para ondas geradas pelo vento, e um registo quase único desde que a bóia regista desde 1999!


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2014 às 01:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Mas olha que andavam muitas a "surfar"!



Também há gaivotas inconscientes


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 01:18)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Um tsunami tem um período de onda típico dos 10 a 60 minutos. Claro que nada comparado ao que temos em qualquer onda gerada pelo vento. O período da ondulação é uma medida da energia da onda. E neste evento não foi particularmente o tamanho da ondulação que o fez extraordinário. O que o distinguiu de outros foi claramente o período. No registo da bóia de Sines de hoje, além de uma altura significativa que chegou a 9,5 m com ondas de quase 15 metros, os períodos observados chegaram a quase 30 segundos, o que é uma brutalidade para ondas geradas pelo vento, e um registo quase único desde que a bóia regista desde 1999!



Maré cheia pelas 18:26.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Jan 2014 às 01:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais um video.



Brutal aos 30 segundos, parece a festa da espuma.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2014 às 01:28)

Agreste disse:


> Maré cheia pelas 18:26.



Leixões:


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jan 2014 às 03:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Quase todos os anos temos ondulações que chegam aos 8 metros de altura. O que nunca me lembro de ver foi uma ondulação com períodos tão altos. 23 segundos é muito mesmo. São ondas com muito mais energia, uma massa de água maior, ao jeito de um tsunami. Quase podemos dizer que o que a costa portuguesa viu hoje foram "mini-tsunamis".





Vince disse:


> Nos vários vídeos que vão aparecendo com ondas que saem da cadência habitual, é mesmo essa a sensação que dá, de tsunamis. Impressionante.





Jorge_scp disse:


> Um tsunami tem um período de onda típico dos 10 a 60 minutos. Claro que nada comparado ao que temos em qualquer onda gerada pelo vento. O período da ondulação é uma medida da energia da onda. E neste evento não foi particularmente o tamanho da ondulação que o fez extraordinário. O que o distinguiu de outros foi claramente o período. No registo da bóia de Sines de hoje, além de uma altura significativa que chegou a 9,5 m com ondas de quase 15 metros, os períodos observados chegaram a quase 30 segundos, o que é uma brutalidade para ondas geradas pelo vento, e um registo quase único desde que a bóia regista desde 1999!



Estas ondas denominam-se por *swell*. São ondas geradas noutro local e que viajaram uma grande distância relativamente à sua origem, sendo sustentadas pela sua energia que obtiveram anteriormente e não pela transferência local de energia do vento.
Conforme as ondas geradas se deslocam para longe do local onde foram geradas, ou se o vento "desaparece", o mar de características imprevisíveis, de vagas enormes e cristas aguçadas é gradualmente transformado, apresentando características suaves e ondas de longo período.

Um *tsunami* (em oceano profundo) possui um período≈10min—2horas; comprimento de onda≈100—500Km; altura≈0,5—1m; velocidade≈720—1050Km/h. Em comparação, as ondas de vento possuem um período≈5—20s; comprimento de onda≈100—200m; altura≈0,5—10m; velocidade≈15—30Km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2014 às 08:46)

Carvoeiro, ontem, na altura da onda que causou a maior destruição.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jan 2014 às 08:52)

ecobcg disse:


> Carvoeiro, ontem, na altura da onda que causou a maior destruição.



O mar sempre atingiu os tais 16m ontem?


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2014 às 09:08)

Maria Papoila disse:


> O mar sempre atingiu os tais 16m ontem?



Aqui na costa Sul muito longe disso. Felizmente! A ondulação esteve grande, deve ter andado perto dos 5/6 metros no pico máximo, mas longe desses 16m.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2014 às 09:18)

Paelagius disse:


> Estas ondas denominam-se por *swell*. São ondas geradas noutro local e que viajaram uma grande distância relativamente à sua origem, sendo sustentadas pela sua energia que obtiveram anteriormente e não pela transferência local de energia do vento.
> Conforme as ondas geradas se deslocam para longe do local onde foram geradas, ou se o vento "desaparece", o mar de características imprevisíveis, de vagas enormes e cristas aguçadas é gradualmente transformado, apresentando características suaves e ondas de longo período.
> 
> Um *tsunami* (em oceano profundo) possui um período≈10min—2horas; comprimento de onda≈100—500Km; altura≈0,5—1m; velocidade≈720—1050Km/h. Em comparação, as ondas de vento possuem um período≈5—20s; comprimento de onda≈100—200m; altura≈0,5—10m; velocidade≈15—30Km/h.



Completamente de acordo, bem explicado 

Esta ondulação foi gerada bem longe, no outro lado do Oceano Atlântico, daí o seu período muito elevado. Desde o momento em que a onda é formada pelo vento local numa tempestade, ainda com períodos curtos (5-10 s), vai havendo uma gradual transferência de energia das altas para as baixas frequências, o que se traduz numa organização da ondulação em grupos (sets) e aumento do período, passando a designar-se por swell, como bem o dizes.

O que queria transmitir é que não é apenas a altura da onda que determina o poder do mar em si. Como muito bem dizes, um tsunami tem muitas vezes alturas de 0,5 a 1 m e são devastadores devido ao seu grande período (ou comprimento de onda), são enormes massas de água que vão de encontro a terra. Nestas ondas de tempestade, claro que não é comparável com um tsnumi, mas estes períodos largos dão indicação de um mar com mais "power" que o habitual, logo mais perigoso. Com a mesma ondulação, mas períodos de 13/14, nada do que se passou ontem tinha acontecido. Lembrar que a maré já é pequena, imagino o que se tinha passado se este swell tem chegado 3 ou 4 dias antes...


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2014 às 09:22)

Maria Papoila disse:


> O mar sempre atingiu os tais 16m ontem?



Na Costa Ocidental em Sines, houve ondas com 15 metros. Leixões chegou perto dos 14. Dados das bóias ondógrafo.

Em altura significativa, claro que não, nem nunca se podia esperar tal barbaridade! Atrevo-me a dizer que isso é praticamente impossível de acontecer mesmo junto à costa portuguesa.


----------



## CT2KBX (7 Jan 2014 às 09:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai la vai.
> 
> 
> " Hoje cerca das 14 horas foi assustador ver este grande navio “à garra” direito às rochas junto do antigo restaurante “Choupana” em S. João do Estoril. Estranho foi a tripulação só ter ligado as máquinas do navio, quando este já se encontrava dentro da zona de arrebentação. Teve grande dificuldade em sair dali e numa altura virou-se de través á vaga, quem estava em terra a observar, temeu o pior. Por sorte conseguiu recuperar a proa e durante um período onde o sete das ondes abrandou um pouco, lá conseguiu afastar-se lentamente terra. Muita sorte mas também muita irresponsabilidade, não só pela forma como manobraram tardiamente o navio mas também por fundear tão junto a terra com as condições de mar que estavam. Seriamente temi pela vida da tripulação e por uma maré negra na nossa costa!"
> Miguel Lacerda (tambem autor das fotos)



Uma hora mais tarde ficou preso nas rochas frente à praia da Parede, mas como a ondulação estava como sabemos, lá se safou sozinho.
Cláudio Silva


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jan 2014 às 09:54)

Jorge_scp disse:


> ... Sines, houve ondas com 15 metros. Leixões chegou perto dos 14. Dados das bóias ondógrafo.



Mar enorme!! Pensei que era suposto o mar estar maior na zona Norte. Em Sines os 15 m estão relacionados com a grande profundidade das águas?
O Mar é sempre fascinante por isso tenho tendência a escrever com letra maiúscula


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2014 às 10:10)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Mar enorme!! Pensei que era suposto o mar estar maior na zona Norte. Em Sines os 15 m estão relacionados com a grande profundidade das águas?
> O Mar é sempre fascinante por isso tenho tendência a escrever com letra maiúscula



De facto a bóia de Sines registou neste evento uma ondulação ligeiramente superior à de Leixões. Esperava equilíbrio, mas um pouco mais em Leixões, o que não sucedeu. E não tem a ver com a profundidade, ambas as bóias estão em águas profundas (80 a 100 metros) de acordo com os parâmetros da ondulação.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 10:25)

Talvez exista aqui um padrão semelhante... tudo começou com uma onda ou um pequeno grupo de ondas que invadiu as praias, todas as praias... (Monte Clérigo, Aljezur)

Um dia normal e depois o que aconteceu...


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jan 2014 às 10:27)

Alguém tem notícias da Praia Azenhas do Mar em Sintra?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 10:34)

jpmartins disse:


> Alguém tem notícias da Praia Azenhas do Mar em Sintra?



Tambem houve estragos.
Faço ideia aquele restaurante que fica mesmo perto do areal...




> *Mar violento provoca estragos em praias de Sintra*
> 
> «Prejuízos com algum relevo», diz autarca
> 
> ...



Fonte:http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/socieda...tra-onda-gigante-tvi24-onda/1525427-4071.html


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jan 2014 às 10:43)

Digo já que não percebo nada disto, mas vejos vagas que sobresaem claramente das outras e não me parece que seja pela altura delas, porque algumas delas aparentam ter o que chama de energia muito maior do que outras com a mesma altura.

Já vi muitos videos, em que parece que essas ondas não são ondas, parecem minitsunamis, não por causa da altura das ondas, mas pelas caracteristicas, tenho a certeza que não vi nada assim aqui em Portugal ainda (pelo menos em videos não vi). Não sei se já houve disso ....

São imagens impressionantes as que vi !


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 10:44)

Video do navio russo que ontem andou a rasca na costa do Estoril.
Estes russos pa 

______

Costa Alentejana, Zambujeira do Mar.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/83543233"]H&eacute;rcules Zambujeira Do Mar 06-01-2014 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2014 às 10:44)

Agreste disse:


> Talvez exista aqui um padrão semelhante... tudo começou com uma onda ou um pequeno grupo de ondas que invadiu as praias, todas as praias... (Monte Clérigo, Aljezur)
> 
> http://youtu.be/BszEo70_TVE



 Para quem conhece Monte Clérigo é realmente impressionante. Relembro que estamos fora de marés vivas, imagino se fosse o caso...


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 11:00)

pequenas estruturas como o passadiço de acesso à praia da Bordeira aqui através do street view e a foto de hoje do José Gonçalves...

https://maps.google.pt/maps?hl=pt-P...d=KOjK3ZyQPydkc_rfz0NP9A&cbp=12,47.79,,0,9.91


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jan 2014 às 11:10)

Pontão da Ericeira:


----------



## Rachie (7 Jan 2014 às 11:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vai la vai.
> 
> 
> " Hoje cerca das 14 horas foi assustador ver este grande navio “à garra” direito às rochas junto do antigo restaurante “Choupana” em S. João do Estoril. Estranho foi a tripulação só ter ligado as máquinas do navio, quando este já se encontrava dentro da zona de arrebentação. Teve grande dificuldade em sair dali e numa altura virou-se de través á vaga, quem estava em terra a observar, temeu o pior. Por sorte conseguiu recuperar a proa e durante um período onde o sete das ondes abrandou um pouco, lá conseguiu afastar-se lentamente terra. Muita sorte mas também muita irresponsabilidade, não só pela forma como manobraram tardiamente o navio mas também por fundear tão junto a terra com as condições de mar que estavam. Seriamente temi pela vida da tripulação e por uma maré negra na nossa costa!"
> Miguel Lacerda (tambem autor das fotos)



Pelas fotos parece-me que foram estes grandes malucos que esta manhã se meteram à frente do catamaran, obrigando-o a abrandar!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 11:15)

Serio? Bem assim sendo, eles só fizeram porcaria por águas lusas...


----------



## Rachie (7 Jan 2014 às 11:26)

Ainda era de noite, mas se não eram eles era um muito parecido :-D só lunáticos eh eh eh


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 12:01)

uma dimensão do que se passou aproveitando uma foto de verão do José Caeiros no Google e uma de hoje do José Gonçalves...

Pontal da Carrapateira.


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 12:34)

Do que tenho visto acho que há aqui um padrão de 3-4-5 ondas nos vários locais da costa como uma espécie de libertação de energia. A água apareceu muito depressa e surpreendeu toda a gente coisa que nos grupos de ondas seguintes parece não se ter repetido.


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2014 às 13:06)

Gostava mesmo de ter fotos ou vídeos da Nazaré. Será que há?


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2014 às 13:13)

hurricane disse:


> Gostava mesmo de ter fotos ou vídeos da Nazaré. Será que há?


----------



## Paelagius (7 Jan 2014 às 13:22)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Mar enorme!! Pensei que era suposto o mar estar maior na zona Norte. Em Sines os 15 m estão relacionados com a grande profundidade das águas?



Não vou poder transmitir uma resposta concisa porque são vários os efeitos combinados nos fenómenos das ondas. Estes incluem empolamento, refracção, difracção, reflexão, interferências na propagação de conjuntos de ondas internas nas diversas batimetrias. É bastante complicado, especialmente em fundos irregulares mas existem estudos que apontam neste sentido:
"...transformation of the wave packet as it passes across the continental slope and approaches the coast. The generation sites for the feature are discussed and reasons for its unusually large amplitude are hypothesised. It is concluded that generation at critical slopes of the bathymetry and non-linear interactions are the likely explanations for the large amplitudes."
Fonte: "Small, J. 2002. Internal tide transformation across a continental slope off Cape Sines, Portugal. Journal of Marine Systems, Vol.32, pp. 43-69."


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 13:27)

Nazaré,ontem











Autoria: Elena Semenova


----------



## banshee1 (7 Jan 2014 às 13:37)

curiosamente filmei a mesma onda que o confrade meteoleiria, mas do  lado norte de são pedro de moel.


fica interessante apreciar a mesma onda vista dos dois lados.


----------



## romeupaz (7 Jan 2014 às 13:51)

banshee1 disse:


> curiosamente filmei a mesma onda que o confrade meteoleiria, mas do  lado norte de são pedro de moel.
> 
> onda muito violenta em sÃ£o pedro de moel - YouTube
> 
> fica interessante apreciar a mesma onda vista dos dois lados.



Boas posso usar o video para meter no facebook do meteoleiria? 
com as devidas menções claro


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 13:57)

Paelagius disse:


> Não vou poder transmitir uma resposta concisa porque são vários os efeitos combinados nos fenómenos das ondas. Estes incluem empolamento, refracção, difracção, reflexão, interferências na propagação de conjuntos de ondas internas nas diversas batimetrias. É bastante complicado, especialmente em fundos irregulares mas existem estudos que apontam neste sentido:
> "...transformation of the wave packet as it passes across the continental slope and approaches the coast. The generation sites for the feature are discussed and reasons for its unusually large amplitude are hypothesised. It is concluded that generation at critical slopes of the bathymetry and non-linear interactions are the likely explanations for the large amplitudes."
> Fonte: "Small, J. 2002. Internal tide transformation across a continental slope off Cape Sines, Portugal. Journal of Marine Systems, Vol.32, pp. 43-69."


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2014 às 14:07)

Sobre estas ondas invulgares também vem alguma informação e links na wikipedia, Rogue waves/freak waves
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave

Provavelmente na tragédia do Meco também foi algo do género. Os pescadores locais chamam-lhe onda cavaleira embora o termo pareça ser desconhecido no resto do país.

Se virmos bem, em temporais sempre que há pessoas arrastadas é quase sempre devido a uma onda que foge ao padrão regular das restantes apanhando as pessoas de surpresa. O veterano aqui há uns anos também registou uma onda dessas na Foz, no mesmo local da de ontem.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...a-ondulacao-vento-etc-4098-13.html#post233826

Ou seja, para quem está a fazer registos do mar, nunca se deve esquecer que a qualquer momento pode aparecer (ou não) uma coisa destas, e nunca deve confiar no padrão regular que transmite uma falsa ideia de segurança. Seria bom a comunicação social falar mais disto, pois toda a gente sabe ou devia saber que o mar é perigoso, mas a maioria parece desconhecer este tipo de perigo, até pelos vistos as autoridades, pois zonas como a da Foz se calhar deviam estar vedadas neste tipo de eventos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 14:49)

Praia Grande, Sintra(ontem).

Até parece mentira. 






Autoria: Nuno Tavares
___________

Azenhas do mar (Sintra)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=560639264011287&set=vb.240229712718912&type=2&theater
Fonte: Pagina de facebook - Serra de Sintra


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2014 às 15:02)

Vince disse:


> Sobre estas ondas invulgares também vem alguma informação e links na wikipedia, Rogue waves/freak waves
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave
> 
> Provavelmente na tragédia do Meco também foi algo do género. Os pescadores locais chamam-lhe onda cavaleira embora o termo pareça ser desconhecido no resto do país.
> ...



Estou de acordo com a tua análise, Vince. É verdade que nestes dias o mar é muito imprevisível e deve-se tomar precauções. E sim, as rogue waves existem, e podem ocorrer, mesmo perto da costa. Mas vou insistir na "tecla" do período excepcionalmente largo neste evento. Mesmo em ondulações bastante menores, quando o período é grande ocorrem aquilo que os surfistas chamam de "sets piratas", isto é, com um intervalo de tempo muito grande, às vezes de 30 em 30 minutos ou mesmo de hora a hora, aparece um grupo de ondas significativamente maior que os grupos mais regulares.

Ontem, com certeza apareceram esses "sets piratas" ao longo da tarde, mas apenas 2 ou 3 se fizeram notar mais por ser no pico da maré cheia. Eu próprio já apanhei um bom susto com um desses sets piratas em Aljezur, onde na maré vazia, totalmente vazia, um grupo de ondas tapou a praia toda de água. Isto com uma ondulação de 4 metros mas, lá está, um período muito elevado. Estive lá a tarde toda e só vi 2 grupos de ondas fazerem isso, dentro dos muitos que apareciam regularmente.


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2014 às 15:12)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estou de acordo com a tua análise, Vince. É verdade que nestes dias o mar é muito imprevisível e deve-se tomar precauções. E sim, as rogue waves existem, e podem ocorrer, mesmo perto da costa. Mas vou insistir na "tecla" do período excepcionalmente largo neste evento. Mesmo em ondulações bastante menores, quando o período é grande ocorrem aquilo que os surfistas chamam de "sets piratas", isto é, com um intervalo de tempo muito grande, às vezes de 30 em 30 minutos ou mesmo de hora a hora, aparece um grupo de ondas significativamente maior que os grupos mais regulares.
> 
> Ontem, com certeza apareceram esses "sets piratas" ao longo da tarde, mas apenas 2 ou 3 se fizeram notar mais por ser no pico da maré cheia. Eu próprio já apanhei um bom susto com um desses sets piratas em Aljezur, onde na maré vazia, totalmente vazia, um grupo de ondas tapou a praia toda de água. Isto com uma ondulação de 4 metros mas, lá está, um período muito elevado. Estive lá a tarde toda e só vi 2 grupos de ondas fazerem isso, dentro dos muitos que apareciam regularmente.



Não sei se será a mesma coisa mas já apanhei no Algarve no Verão este tipo de situações, principalmente quando o mar está de sueste. No espaço de minutos e apenas 3 ou 4 ondas o mar sobe imenso, molhando sempre chapéus e toalhas e depois volta a recuar.


----------



## banshee1 (7 Jan 2014 às 15:21)

romeupaz disse:


> Boas posso usar o video para meter no facebook do meteoleiria?
> com as devidas menções claro




claro que sim.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2014 às 15:30)

hurricane disse:


> Não sei se será a mesma coisa mas já apanhei no Algarve no Verão este tipo de situações, principalmente quando o mar está de sueste. No espaço de minutos e apenas 3 ou 4 ondas o mar sobe imenso, molhando sempre chapéus e toalhas e depois volta a recuar.



Em mar de Sueste no Algarve nunca tens períodos elevados, a geração das ondas é muito perto, no máximo perto de Marrocos. Isso que relatas é simplesmente um grupo de ondas um pouco mais forte, provavelmente com a maré a encher, e que ao passar a zona da inclinação do areal propaga-se mais depressa.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2014 às 15:35)

Sagres:





E Meco:

















Surf dentro da Lagoa de Albufeira


----------



## Stinger (7 Jan 2014 às 16:21)

Dia 4 em leça da palmeira 


Retirado do youtube


----------



## Nunotex (7 Jan 2014 às 16:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sagres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2014 às 16:57)

Sagres:

















Fotos de *Vanda Rita*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2014 às 16:57)

Mais um...

Praia da Cresmina(Guincho,Cascais).






Fonte: Facebook - I love Guincho


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jan 2014 às 18:48)

_Mau tempo. Mar invade bar de praia e restaurantes na Ericeira
Ericeira

(Jornal i)​

No hotel Vila Galé, o mar entrou na zona de lazer, sobretudo na piscina, obrigando a unidade a restringir o acesso dos hóspedes a esses espaços
Um bar de praia e dois restaurantes da Ericeira, Mafra, sofreram danos significativos depois de terem sido atingidos pelas ondas durante a madrugada de hoje, informou o comandante da Proteção Civil municipal.

A Proteção Civil de Mafra fez hoje um levantamento dos estragos ao longo da costa do concelho, tendo verificado que o bar da praia do Algodio e o primeiro piso do restaurante da praia Sul "ficaram muito danificados" pelo mar, disse à agência Lusa Miguel Oliveira.

O mar destruiu vidros e causou estragos no mobiliário interior dos estabelecimentos, à semelhança do que aconteceu na sede do Clube Naval da Ericeira e no restaurante existente no primeiro piso do clube, na praia dos Pescadores.

Aí, cerca de dez embarcações de pesca e recreio ficaram com danos, que estão ainda por calcular, deixando prejuízos estimados em milhares de euros à comunidade piscatória, segundo alguns pescadores contactados pela Lusa.

No hotel Vila Galé, o mar entrou na zona de lazer, sobretudo na piscina, obrigando a unidade a restringir o acesso dos hóspedes a esses espaços.

O comandante municipal adiantou que os meios da Proteção Civil estão no terreno a "fazer limpezas".

A Proteção Civil municipal mantém interdito o acesso às praias da Calada, São Lourenço, Algodio, Sul, Pescadores e de São Julião, para evitar que as pessoas se aproximem da orla costeira.
_


----------



## Cenomaniano (7 Jan 2014 às 21:45)

Será agora que as entidades competentes vão rever os planos de ordenamento e projectos urbanísticos na orla costeira e fazer as devidas correcções no Ordenamento do Território?

Parece-me que não aprenderão nada com este evento, de Norte a Sul, e irão reconstruir tudo no mesmo sítio até novo temporal desta envergadura destruir tudo de novo. Ou seja, gastar novamente dinheiro para nada (leia-se, dinheiro dos nossos impostos)!!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2014 às 21:59)

Algumas reportagens que passaram na RTP

Região do Porto sentiu a fúria do mar

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/dWf2AclIsMtdRwc3bfZ6"]RegiÃ£o do Porto sentiu a fÃºria do mar - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Ondas gigantes destruiram bares de Carcavelos

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/jehi9wYL731qa1poMsDa"]Ondas gigantes destruiram bares de Carcavelos - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Mau tempo causa estragos a norte

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/KiEYbYku4Y94VFkteDnh"]Mau tempo causa estragos a norte - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Mar provocou estragos na orla costeira do Sul

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/zDlhbQIzo0gcAZO6ya5U"]Mar provocou estragos na orla costeira do Sul - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Ondas gigantes invadiram centro de S.Pedro de Moel

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/1BrcapYrmygWS96v3rad"]Ondas gigantes invadiram centro de S.Pedro de Moel - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Onda gigante arrastou dezenas de carros na zona da foz

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/zo4LLyKlfpgvvjsMjtqi"]Onda gigante arrastou dezenas de carros na zona da do Porto - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Marinha proibiu a circulação de pessoas no paredão da Costa da Caparica

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## bpereira (7 Jan 2014 às 23:40)

Nunotex disse:


> Jorge_scp disse:
> 
> 
> > Sagres:
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2014 às 23:48)

Se aquele pontinho preto for uma pessoa então é só fazer as contas!


----------



## Agreste (7 Jan 2014 às 23:57)

Como não vejo a pedra do gigante esta é a ponta da Fortaleza por isso tem 40 metros... a ponta do farol é que tem 60-70 metros.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 00:02)

bpereira disse:


> Nunotex disse:
> 
> 
> > Quantos metros terá essa escarpa?
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 00:54)

bpereira disse:


> Nunotex disse:
> 
> 
> > Quantos metros terá essa escarpa?
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2014 às 01:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sagres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cabo de Sagres? Cabo de S.Vicente?


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 02:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Cabo de Sagres? Cabo de S.Vicente?



O Cabo de S.Vicente é em Sagres, freguesia do concelho de Vila do Bispo.


----------



## romeupaz (8 Jan 2014 às 02:14)

hehe o meu vídeo aprece no expresso
http://expresso.sapo.pt/mau-tempo-pela-mao-de-videoamadores=f849369


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 02:21)

romeupaz disse:


> hehe o meu vídeo aprece no expresso
> http://expresso.sapo.pt/mau-tempo-pela-mao-de-videoamadores=f849369



Mas não indicam nunca o autor. Consulta os media alemães por exemplo, em todos os vídeos que publicam tem a identificação do autor, e pedem previamente autorização para publicar.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2014 às 09:31)

Agreste disse:


> Como não vejo a pedra do gigante esta é a ponta da Fortaleza por isso tem 40 metros... a ponta do farol é que tem 60-70 metros.



Este é um vídeo da falésia em Sagres que tem 70 metros de altura, mesmo no farol e com a Pedra do Gigante à vista. Também estava bonito!: 

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152216063599734&set=vb.501399733&type=2&theater

Deixo um pequeno contributo meu da Boca do Inferno em Cascais. Apesar de ser imponente, as falésias não têm nem perto os 40 a 70 metros de altura de Sagres!


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 09:44)

Gerofil disse:


> Cabo de Sagres? Cabo de S.Vicente?



o cabo é onde está o farol que é a primeira ponta que vês navegando de norte para sul. Depois há a outra ponta que é onde está a fortaleza e essa é a ponta de sagres. 

Na 1ª foto é o cabo de são vicente, mais alto e onde se avista para norte, na 2ª é a ponta de sagres, mais baixa e furada, de onde se avista para sul.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jan 2014 às 11:24)

Vince disse:


> Mas não indicam nunca o autor. Consulta os media alemães por exemplo, em todos os vídeos que publicam tem a identificação do autor, e pedem previamente autorização para publicar.



A britânica BBC, por exemplo, também anuncia o autor. Julgo serem boas práticas de jornalismo (e etiqueta).  Quanto ao pedido de autorização para publicar, nos termos de utilização do Youtube, que penso ser o mais utilizado, está indicado que o utilizador concede licença ao Serviço e aos seus utilizadores "para utilizar, reproduzir, distribuir, preparar obras derivadas, exibir e executar tais Conteúdos".


----------



## romeupaz (8 Jan 2014 às 11:46)

Será possível?

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=708096&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## Firefigther (8 Jan 2014 às 11:57)

Bom dia alguém me pode confirmar estas afirmações ?
"As condições devem aliviar esta quarta-feira, mas a agitação marítima pode regressar na próxima semana, de acordo com declarações à Lusa do comandante Santos Martinho, do Instituto Hidrográfico. "Está a formar-se um sistema frontal que ainda se encontra sobre a margem continental do Canadá e Estados Unidos, devendo depois deslocar-se para leste", explicou. Por isso, adiantou, dentro de sete dias pode ou não haver uma situação parecida, consoante as condições que "apanhar pelo caminho".

Inclusivamente hoje na RTP o IPMA mencionou isto também.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Jan 2014 às 12:11)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia alguém me pode confirmar estas afirmações ?
> "As condições devem aliviar esta quarta-feira, mas a agitação marítima pode regressar na próxima semana, de acordo com declarações à Lusa do comandante Santos Martinho, do Instituto Hidrográfico. "Está a formar-se um sistema frontal que ainda se encontra sobre a margem continental do Canadá e Estados Unidos, devendo depois deslocar-se para leste", explicou. Por isso, adiantou, dentro de sete dias pode ou não haver uma situação parecida, consoante as condições que "apanhar pelo caminho".
> 
> Inclusivamente hoje na RTP o IPMA mencionou isto também.



Tenho um cliente meu da Ericeira que tem um familiar nesta capitania e que me disse que esta já tinha sido avisada pela protecção civil acerca desta possibilidade.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 12:19)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia alguém me pode confirmar estas afirmações ?
> "As condições devem aliviar esta quarta-feira, mas a agitação marítima pode regressar na próxima semana, de acordo com declarações à Lusa do comandante Santos Martinho, do Instituto Hidrográfico. "Está a formar-se um sistema frontal que ainda se encontra sobre a margem continental do Canadá e Estados Unidos, devendo depois deslocar-se para leste", explicou. Por isso, adiantou, dentro de sete dias pode ou não haver uma situação parecida, consoante as condições que "apanhar pelo caminho".
> 
> Inclusivamente hoje na RTP o IPMA mencionou isto também.



Os modelos colocam a passagem de um sistema frontal no domingo mas sem ter a agressividade do que tivemos nos dias anteriores. Seria um dia de inverno mas dos normais. Mas claro, isto é hoje... é preciso ir acompanhando a situação. 

O _Hércules_ atingiu pressões muito baixas, inferiores da 940mbar. Os modelos não estão a apanhar nada semelhante no atlântico neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2014 às 12:34)

Fotogaleria no Correio da Manhã

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/multimedia/fotogaleria/portugal/leitores-enviam-fotos-do-mau-tempo

Pelo menos indicam o autor das fotos.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2014 às 12:37)

Deixo aqui uma noticia onde se referem as causas desta ondulação invulgar, algumas delas já aqui foram faladas neste tópico.



> *De onde saíram estas ondas destruidoras?*
> 
> Nível do mar acima do habitual, persistência da tempestade e ondas que, além de altas, são de longa duração resultam na conjugação de factores que explica o potencial destrutivo das ondas que têm assolado a costa portuguesa.
> 
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/de-onde-sairam-estas-ondas-destruidoras-1618823#/0


----------



## Paelagius (8 Jan 2014 às 14:18)

Firefigther disse:


> Bom dia alguém me pode confirmar estas afirmações ?
> "As condições devem aliviar esta quarta-feira, mas a agitação marítima pode regressar na próxima semana, de acordo com declarações à Lusa do comandante Santos Martinho, do Instituto Hidrográfico. "Está a formar-se um sistema frontal que ainda se encontra sobre a margem continental do Canadá e Estados Unidos, devendo depois deslocar-se para leste", explicou. Por isso, adiantou, dentro de sete dias pode ou não haver uma situação parecida, consoante as condições que "apanhar pelo caminho".
> 
> Inclusivamente hoje na RTP o IPMA mencionou isto também.



Previsão para os próximos 6 dias sobre a altura significativa e direcção da onda utilizando o modelo numérico, SWAN, para uma malha de 0.025 graus


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2014 às 14:21)

Não sei se este vídeo já foi colocado aqui, de qualquer forma aqui vai, é da onda em Leça da Palmeira. 
O apresentador fala de uma onda a seguir à da Foz, mas não será a mesma ?

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.ph...=61&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2014 às 14:39)

Sagres:






Vanda Rita


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2014 às 14:58)

Vince disse:


> Não sei se este vídeo já foi colocado aqui, de qualquer forma aqui vai, é da onda em Leça da Palmeira.
> O apresentador fala de uma onda a seguir à da Foz, mas não será a mesma ?
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.ph...=61&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



Dada a relativa proximidade entre as zonas, é uma possibilidade. Mas eu sinceramente duvido. Continuo a achar que o período elevado, factor comum em toda a costa, foi o que potenciou estas ondas com muita força em todo o país. Ondas individuais. E parece que os especialistas do Instituto Hidrográfico e faculdades já confirmaram as minhas suspeitas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2014 às 15:16)

Os professores do IGOT, José Luís Zêzere, Catarina Ramos e Gonçalo Teles Vieira estiveram ontem no programa “Portugal no Coração”, da RTP, para falar sobre riscos naturais e alterações climáticas. A propósito das recentes intempéries e das grandes ondas entraram pela zona da Foz, no Porto.

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1058/e139941/portugal-no-coracao-ii


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2014 às 15:18)

Firefigther disse:


> "As condições devem aliviar esta quarta-feira, mas a agitação marítima pode regressar na próxima semana, de acordo com declarações à Lusa do comandante Santos Martinho, do Instituto Hidrográfico. "Está a formar-se um sistema frontal que ainda se encontra sobre a margem continental do Canadá e Estados Unidos, devendo depois deslocar-se para leste", explicou. Por isso, adiantou, dentro de sete dias pode ou não haver uma situação parecida, consoante as condições que "apanhar pelo caminho". Inclusivamente hoje na RTP o IPMA mencionou isto também.





Wave Model - North Atlantic Sea Height


----------



## kelinha (8 Jan 2014 às 18:34)

romeupaz disse:


> hehe o meu vídeo aprece no expresso
> http://expresso.sapo.pt/mau-tempo-pela-mao-de-videoamadores=f849369



Os videos amadores andam além fronteiras.
Aqui ficam 2 exemplos:

Mirror - UK

Telegraph - UK

Estes foram só 2 exemplos que encontrei


----------



## overcast (8 Jan 2014 às 19:27)

Mais umas imagens que tirei na Boca do Inferno.. Estão um pouco editadas porque a lente ficou toda vaporizada ..também num dia como este levei a máquina mais antiga.


----------



## Maria Papoila (8 Jan 2014 às 20:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> ... Ondas individuais...



Uma coisa é certa: Isso dos "_sets_ pirata" é uma realidade, um facto. Eles acontecem! Agora se o periodo estiver elevado e as ondas grandes então esse _set_ pirata atinge uma dimensão inesperadamente grande. Não me vou esquecer que num dia de Agosto na Ericeira, com ondinha de meio metro mas período não baixo (não me lembro de quanto) fui "wiped out" i.e. varrida, sem saber onde era para cima ou para baixo, sem ar nos pulmões quando emergi levei com a onda a seguir em cima. Depois passou - era um set pirata de Verão composto por duas ondas. Agora no Inverno, tempestade (Hercules), período altissimo, ondas grandes ... Quando ele aparecer (vai aparecer!) Uiiii.
Estou a gostar imenso deste tema das ondas e, devo dizer, que tenho aprendido imenso aqui no Forum com o que tenho lido e com as remissões que são feitas para _sites_ sobre esta matéria.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 21:25)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Dada a relativa proximidade entre as zonas, é uma possibilidade. Mas eu sinceramente duvido. Continuo a achar que o período elevado, factor comum em toda a costa, foi o que potenciou estas ondas com muita força em todo o país. Ondas individuais. E parece que os especialistas do Instituto Hidrográfico e faculdades já confirmaram as minhas suspeitas.



Uma coisa que eu gostava de ver era meter os solitões ao barulho nesta história da ondulação. Encalhei na ideia de ser um grupo específico de ondas que irrompeu pelas praias adentro.


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

O periodo é que lixou tudo os tecnicos dizem que a altura era normal o problema era ter um periodo maior que o normal "tipo tsunami" a onda rebenta e vem uma manada de água o que amplia a altura total


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2014 às 21:57)

Algum comentário a esta situação? 

Solitões atravessam o mar das caraíbas...

http://seichecostero.weebly.com/solitones.html

e este tópico antigo aqui do fórum...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...te-tsunami-meteorologico-no-algarve-4693.html


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 22:04)

Mais um registo para o arquivo, impressionante. 
Praia da Amoreira (Aljezur)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3758761464734&set=vb.1747453863&type=2&theater


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2014 às 22:40)

Agreste disse:


> Uma coisa que eu gostava de ver era meter os solitões ao barulho nesta história da ondulação. Encalhei na ideia de ser um grupo específico de ondas que irrompeu pelas praias adentro.



Creio que não têm papel nenhum nesta ondulação. Esses solitões pelo que me apercebi são ondas internas, não têm expressão à superfície. As ondas internas são causadas pelas diferenças de densidade entre as camadas de àgua, seja pela diferença de temperatura (junto ao fundo são normalmente mais frias, logo mais densas) ou salinidade. Naturalmente a gravidade tende a repor tudo na horizontal, com as camadas mais densas por baixo. Mas, repito, isto só ocorre "internamente". O que não invalida que possam ter alguma influência na ondulação "normal", até pode haver já estudos sobre isso, mas desconheço.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2014 às 22:46)

Bar da Ponta da Galé:






Foto: I LOVE GUINCHO (Facebook)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 23:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bar da Ponta da Galé:



Sempre achei que esse bar estava mesmo a jeito, infelizmente aconteceu.
Impressionante como a praia ficou bem desareada, a hercules deve ter feito practicamente o trabalho todo.
Ja ha alguns anos/invernos que essa pequena praia não fica assim,em osso.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2014 às 23:36)

*Um quarto da costa portuguesa tem problemas de erosão*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/8OiY50dzmpskyD6Sgiyj"]Um quarto da costa portuguesa tem problemas de erosÃ£o - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]​
RTP Notícias​


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 23:42)

Mais uns registos, deste feita na praia de S.juliao (Sintra/Mafra fica ali mesmo no limite dos concelhos)

Autor: Luis Rodrigues


Brutal, o mar avançou,avançou. 
Para quem conheça a praia perceberá que é algo meio surreal.
Enfim, isto foi ca uma razia.


----------



## overcast (8 Jan 2014 às 23:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais uns registos, deste feita na praia de S.juliao (Sintra/Mafra fica ali mesmo no limite dos concelhos)
> 
> Autor: Luis Rodrigues
> 
> ...



É impressionante! 
Realmente houve uma quantidade considerável de praias ao longo da costa que ficaram debaixo de água.


----------



## overcast (8 Jan 2014 às 23:53)

O meu último contributo...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2014 às 23:56)

A foto esta brutal, quanto ao resto, sem comentários..

Carcavelos







Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32409624.94873.399113250133459&type=1&theater


----------



## bigfire (9 Jan 2014 às 00:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> A foto esta brutal, quanto ao resto, sem comentários..
> 
> Carcavelos
> 
> ...



A mentalidade de algumas pessoas não dá para mais, custa dizer isto, mas é verdade, há mais de um mês que jornais não parám de dar notícias sobre pessoas que desapareceram no mar, e outras que infelizmente não foram encontradas, mas ali está mais um artolas mesmo a jeito.


----------



## CptRena (9 Jan 2014 às 03:00)

Gerofil disse:


> *Um quarto da costa portuguesa tem problemas de erosão*​



Esse Ministro do Ambiente é cá um palhaço. (Eles são todos claro, ou grande maioria) Ele percebe patavina do que tagarela e, tal como os amigos, está lá para meter dinheiro ao bolso.

Isto tudo, até onde estou agora (em casa) tem registo fóssil de vida aquática (quando se fez o furo para o motor, a ≈30m, houve muita concha a sair de lá), portanto já teve tudo debaixo de água.

Em vez de culpar as "Alterações Climáticas" devia era culpar os amiguinhos do departamento de Ordenamento do Território (ah que porra, ele também ministra esse departamento! Está tudo perdido então!) que deixam a malta esticar-se mar adentro e depois vem uma intempérie e lavam as mãos da mixórdia que está armada no litoral e culpam o bode expiatório das Alterações Climáticas AKA Aquecimento Global. É bonito e tal, ter casa à beira-mar, pertinho da praia e tudo, mas há que ter consciência que se está a brincar com o "fogo" (neste caso, água). A malta desertou toda do interior para o Litoral onde se faz a vida dita de uma sociedade desenvolvida, mas se calhar estamos mais atrasos que eu sei lá. Claro que não vamos adivinhar quando algo assim nos toca à porta, mas as construções que se encontram mesmo em linha de costa se calhar deveriam ter sido melhor reforçadas, com fundações mais robustas.

Curiosidade: O Farol de Aveiro (Praia da Barra) está assente em estacas de madeira


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 08:58)

Vince disse:


> Sobre estas ondas invulgares também vem alguma informação e links na wikipedia, Rogue waves/freak waves
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_wave
> 
> Provavelmente na tragédia do Meco também foi algo do género. Os pescadores locais chamam-lhe onda cavaleira embora o termo pareça ser desconhecido no resto do país.
> ...



Uma rogue wave é muito maior do que as outras ondas que a antecedem e sucedem. As rogue waves, como muitos outros processos no oceano, ainda não estão bem estudadas. Desconhece-se se a frequência destas ondas varia ao longo do tempo.

O que poderá ter acontecido no Meco e no Passeio Alegre pode ter sido uma corrente de ressaca.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2014 às 09:03)

rogue waves mesmo junto da costa são solitões.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2014 às 09:56)

Bom dia.

Ondas que saem do padrão são extremamente comuns.
Mesmo em pleno verão, em dias calmos vêem-se sempre algumas, pequenas, mas lá estão.

Já aqui li sobre o termo "ondas cavaleiras". Não conhecia mas tem imensa lógica.
Uma onda maior que as outras, que por vezes "cavalga" em cima delas, consegue avançar mais e mais rápida, apresentando uma massa de água superior pelo facto de se juntar às outras ondas. Qual o resultado? Maior violência quando quebra e maior progressão em terra.

Há sempre uma ou outra onda que se destaca das outras.
Por vezes esta não é a que provoca os maiores estragos, mas se conjugar a determinado momento vários factores então os estragos podem ser maiores como se tem visto ultimamente.

Por vezes temos um set de ondas maiores e não temos um avanço grande da água em terra. Outras vezes nestes sets o avanço é grande porque se conjuga uma massa de água maior e uma das ondas tende a quebrar mais à frente do que o normal.
Outras vezes fora dos sets, há uma onda que consegue passar incólume ao recuo das águas  (das ondas que já quebraram) e consegue quebrar na perfeição no areal, apanhando desprevenidos muitos banhistas ou transeuntes...São estas ondas solitárias (fora dos sets) que tem o condão de provocar mais sustos, seja de inverno ou de verão.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 10:33)

Agreste disse:


> rogue waves mesmo junto da costa são solitões.



Não conheço a terminologia de rogue wave em português. Eu associo solitões a grupos de ondas internas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jan 2014 às 11:14)

Paelagius disse:


> Não conheço a terminologia de rogue wave em português. Eu associo solitões a grupos de ondas internas.



Sim, Agreste, pelo que li os solitões são ondas internas, como tentei explicar ontem. Um rogue wave não é uma onda interna, é uma onda gravítica provocada pela acção do vento, mas onde se reúnem um certo tipo de condições especiais para que a onda cresça muito mais. Ainda não está bem estudado, como disse o Paelagius, mas já li algures que pensa-se ser um espécie de sobreposição de várias ondas, somando os seus efeitos e altura. É um acontecimento raro, mas acontece. Já é considerada uma rogue wave uma onda com o dobro da altura significativa medida, mas isto é apenas um critério.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 11:33)

No oceano existem mais ondas do que aquelas que conseguimos ver.

Curiosidade: Por exemplo, a maré é um conjunto de ondas. 

As ondas internas por vezes são possíveis de ser vistas mas apenas de cima, ou seja, do espaço, graças à reflexão da luz na coluna de água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2014 às 12:19)

CptRena disse:


> Esse Ministro do Ambiente é cá um palhaço. (Eles são todos claro, ou grande maioria) Ele percebe patavina do que tagarela e, tal como os amigos, está lá para meter dinheiro ao bolso.
> 
> Isto tudo, até onde estou agora (em casa) tem registo fóssil de vida aquática (quando se fez o furo para o motor, a ≈30m, houve muita concha a sair de lá), portanto já teve tudo debaixo de água.
> 
> ...



Sempre ouvi o pessoal do mar aqui em Olhão dizer que tudo o que foi roubado ao mar, um dia o mar vem reclamar a sua parte e foi isso que o Hércules mostrou.

Agora preparam-se para deitar ao mar, mais de 300 milhões de euros, para vir outro temporal e destruir o que eles fizeram e andamos assim a esbanjar dinheiro na costa, só para proteger restaurantes, casas da praia dos ricos.

Se com estes "mini tsunamis", a costa ficou toda partida, imaginem o que acontecerá se houver um tsunami como o do sismo de 1755, faz logo a limpeza geral.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 12:49)

Resposta a todas as vossas questões:

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=708185&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 13:14)

Já tive oportunidade de conhecer e conversar com o Tenente Luís Quaresma dos Santos aquando uma as edições das Jornadas de Engenharia Hidrográfica no Instituto Hidrográfico. É muito simpático e um bom profissional tendo partilhado comigo algumas sugestões relacionadas com uns dados obtidos através de um perfilador de corrente acústico de Doppler.

Eu não quis opinar sobre o que seria e entrar em muitos detalhes porque não possuia dados tratados das medições. Mas agora depois de ter visto os gráficos de maré prevista e registada, trata-se mesmo de uma storm surge positiva.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 14:43)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/83613787"]Longest wave ridden in the history of Lagos, Algarve? (06.01.2014 | Alex Botelho) on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2014 às 14:50)

Ok, é uma maré de tempestade... mas dentro da maré há sub-grupos de ondas porque a maré não é um movimento uniforme da massa de água. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Undular_bore_Araguari_River-Brazil-USGS-bws00026.jpg


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 15:24)

Paredão Cascais-Estoril

Junto ao tamariz
Autor: Jhaymison Bryant


----------



## Cenomaniano (9 Jan 2014 às 15:35)

Carcavelos? Há doidos para tudo. Será que desta vez aprendem a não se porem a jeito?

[ame="http://youtu.be/iUikqvcvqBQ"]http://youtu.be/iUikqvcvqBQ[/ame]


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 15:37)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Será em Carcavelos?
> 
> http://youtu.be/iUikqvcvqBQ



Sim é em Carcavelos, mesmo no extremo norte da praia.
Grande registo(suicida)!


----------



## Cenomaniano (9 Jan 2014 às 15:48)

uma _storm surge_ positiva.???

(Uma???) Um _storm surge_ é sempre positivo. Que eu saiba não há _storm surge_ negativo.
A tradução em português é : sobreelevação do nível do mar de origem meteorológica. Por isso, não há sobreelevação negativa


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 17:05)

A pagina Billabong XXL publicou agora mesmo esta foto impressionante.








Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/BillabongXXL


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2014 às 19:31)

> *Erosão da costa Algarvia preocupa especialistas*
> 
> http://videos.sapo.pt/L3dlNBuVHWzzk2YMntWy
> 
> Fonte: RTP



Bom, se vamos a meio, falta 1 ano e meio, logo vai ser em 2015/2016, curiosidade cai no ano de retorno das grandes chuvadas no Algarve. Isto é coincidência a mais.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2014 às 19:39)

Gostava de ver os cálculos para esses periodos de retorno. Nas cheias de 1989 o periodo de retorno estimado era de mais de 500 anos.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2014 às 19:44)

Outra coisa são as marés de equinócio que este ano serão 13 cm mais altas que as de 2013.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Jan 2014 às 19:45)

Cenomaniano disse:


> uma _storm surge_ positiva.???
> 
> (Uma???) Um _storm surge_ é sempre positivo. Que eu saiba não há _storm surge_ negativo.
> A tradução em português é : sobreelevação do nível das águas de origem meteorológica. Por isso, não há sobreelevação negativa



As storm surges são elevações do nível do mar causada por ventos de tempestade, geralmente associados a uma variação significativa de pressão atmosférica. Durante períodos de alta pressão, o nível da água tende a ser menor do que o normal, e durante períodos de baixa pressão, o nível da água tende a ser maior do que o normal.




​
Podem ocorrer storm surges positivas ou negativas. Nas storm surges positivas (situações de inundações) serão observados valores de maré mais altos do que os previstos, nas storm surges negativas (compromete a navegação de canais de acessos a portos) os valores observados serão mais baixos.

O pior cenário é a chegada da storm surge em preia-mar. As marés astronómicas podem somar-se ou subtrair-se à altura das storm surges conforme estas se aproximam da linha de costa. A combinação de uma storm surge com com a maré astronómica é chamada de tempestade de maré ("storm tide").


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2014 às 20:19)

Agreste disse:


> Gostava de ver os cálculos para esses periodos de retorno. Nas cheias de 1989 o periodo de retorno estimado era de mais de 500 anos.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Este relatório de Gestão e Prevenção de Secas:
> 
> http://dspace.uevora.pt/rdpc/bitstream/10174/4719/1/Relatório SPGS nº 4 ALGARVE.pdf
> 
> Fazendo uns cálculos por alto eu diria que estamos perto de ver as cheias de 1989, novamente aqui no Algarve, eu apostaria para 2015 para o ano de novas cheias. Sei que isto pode ser um disparate mas tendo em conta, que o período de retorno anda à volta de 26 anos e depois repete-se passado 6 anos.



Estava-me a referir a um ano hidrológico com mais de 1000 mm, vê a zona da Ria Formosa, passou 21 anos e voltou acontecer e depois mais 6 anos e voltou a acontecer, vamos ver se não é em 2015/2016 ou 2016/2017. 

Eu sei que o período de retorno é de 500 anos, mas isso não invalida que não tenhas um ano com mais de 1000 mm, aliás esta década tem sido muito parecida à década de 80.


----------



## overcast (9 Jan 2014 às 21:15)

Hoje fui ao paredão registar os estragos, mas felizmente eram poucos. Achei que valia bem mais a pena registar o dia bonito que estava. De volta à normalidade!


----------



## Garcia (9 Jan 2014 às 21:22)

fotos de Peniche... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...434.1073741891.288777814495594&type=1&theater


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2014 às 22:37)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Carcavelos? Há doidos para tudo. Será que desta vez aprendem a não se porem a jeito?
> 
> http://youtu.be/iUikqvcvqBQ"]http://youtu.be/iUikqvcvqBQ


A semelhança com um tsunami não deixa de ser impressionante.


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2014 às 22:38)

O surfista português Alex Botelho surfou a mesma onda ao longo de minuto e meio, levando-o da praia da Batata até à Meia Praia, em Lagos. Esta terá sido a onda mais comprida alguma vez surfada na zona.
http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Desporto/Interior.aspx?content_id=3624123


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 22:39)

João Pedro disse:


> A semelhança com um tsunami não deixa de ser impressionante.



Mesmo, foi dos videos mais surpreendentes que vi deste evento.
A mare estava bem vazia...e do nada, avançou, avançou.
Lá esta, isto deve ter sido às 15horas, se por esta hora ja acontecia isto, no pico da mare(18:30), era logico que ia dar porcaria.
Este video tambem devia ter passado na TV.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2014 às 22:43)

Vince disse:


> O surfista português Alex Botelho surfou a mesma onda ao longo de minuto e meio, levando-o da praia da Batata até à Meia Praia, em Lagos. Esta terá sido a onda mais comprida alguma vez surfada na zona.
> http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Desporto/Interior.aspx?content_id=3624123
> 
> http://youtu.be/h1Bd02Qmd7Y



Ganda surfada!

Fica aqui também um belo vídeo dos acontecimentos de Carvoeiro...


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2014 às 22:48)

João Pedro disse:


> A semelhança com um tsunami não deixa de ser impressionante.



Também reparei nisso, as ondas cavalgam umas por cima das outras e avançam continuamente causando a subida do nível do mar a cada nova vaga que se sobrepõe às anteriores, é impressionante parece mesmo um tsunami. 

Isto provavelmente deve-se às ondas com um período extraordinariamente  longo.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2014 às 23:06)

Não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto fenómenos desta natureza em Portugal; Carcavelos, Carvoeiro, Leça, etc. Mas se calhar dantes andava mais distraído em relação a estas coisas!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2014 às 23:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Não me lembro de alguma vez ter visto fenómenos desta natureza em Portugal; Carcavelos, Carvoeiro, Leça, etc. Mas se calhar dantes andava mais distraído em relação a estas coisas!



Ondas destas não acontecem todos os dias (nem todos os anos) felizmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2014 às 23:18)

MSantos disse:


> Ondas destas não acontecem todos os dias (nem todos os anos) felizmente.



Diria mesmo décadas, alias as opiniões dos pescadores/moradores das zonas costeiras apontam para esse sentido,algo de inédito, felizmente não houve vitimas mortais.


----------



## Chingula (9 Jan 2014 às 23:19)

Paelagius disse:


> As storm surges são elevações do nível do mar causada por ventos de tempestade, geralmente associados a uma variação significativa de pressão atmosférica. Durante períodos de alta pressão, o nível da água tende a ser menor do que o normal, e durante períodos de baixa pressão, o nível da água tende a ser maior do que o normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"As storm surges são elevações do nível do mar causada por ventos de tempestade, geralmente associados a uma variação significativa de pressão atmosférica." 
- A variação do nível das águas é devido a um conjunto de factores, no caso de se falar no "Efeito de barómetro invertido" referimo-nos, exclusivamente à variação do campo da pressão atmosférica em relação à atmosfera padrão...e para uma descida de pressão de 100 hPa (por exemplo) a subida do nível da água será de cerca de 1 metro.


----------



## bpereira (9 Jan 2014 às 23:40)

Boa noite.

Será mesmo verdade?

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/noticias/ondas-grandes-podem-regressar-na-proxima-semana/


----------



## Cenomaniano (9 Jan 2014 às 23:52)

Explicação da ocorrência das ondas gigantes pela Prof. Doutora Ana Ramos Pereira.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=746316882064129


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Jan 2014 às 00:11)

bpereira disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Será mesmo verdade?
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/noticias/ondas-grandes-podem-regressar-na-proxima-semana/



Alarmismo puro. O mar vai subir novamente na próxima semana, mas nada parecido com o que se passou no dia 6! Estamos no início do Inverno, o anormal seria não virem ainda algumas ondulações decentes...


----------



## CptRena (10 Jan 2014 às 02:42)

MSantos disse:


> Ondas destas não acontecem todos os dias (nem todos os anos) felizmente.



Felizmente!? Deveria era haver todos os anos para manter a memória tuga fresca. Podia ser que fizesse a malta pensar duas vezes antes de espetar um bar sem fundações (poisado) junto ao mar.


----------



## Cenomaniano (10 Jan 2014 às 03:52)

Ora nem mais. No próximo evento, os mirones talvez já respeitem a margem de segurança e os proprietários pensem duas vezes antes de reconstruir as instalações no mesmo lugar, como aquele bar em Carcavelos. 
Mais, devia ser obrigatório ter essas instalações amovíveis (como os americanos fazem com as casas sobre rodas) como a lei obriga (POOC) mas o compadrio e os esquemas manhosos fazem o que não devem, ou seja, precisamente o contrário.

A ver vamos, como diz o ceguinho!!


----------



## Paelagius (10 Jan 2014 às 04:02)

CptRena disse:


> Felizmente!? Deveria era haver todos os anos para manter a memória tuga fresca. Podia ser que fizesse a malta pensar duas vezes antes de espetar um bar sem fundações (poisado) junto ao mar.



A ideia, penso, é que esses bares parecem ser mais fáceis de montar/desmontar, passíveis de serem deslocados sem serem dados como perdidos como um bar com fundações que for ameaçado pela subida do mar... Que imagem sugestiva confere uma praia com uma estrutura de cimento submersa? Ninguém a vai demolir quando, se alguma vez, daí em diante, ficar debaixo de água (e mesmo o mar com a sua erosão...).


----------



## Paelagius (10 Jan 2014 às 04:50)

Chingula disse:


> "As storm surges são elevações do nível do mar causada por ventos de tempestade, geralmente associados a uma variação significativa de pressão atmosférica."
> - A variação do nível das águas é devido a um conjunto de factores, no caso de se falar no "Efeito de barómetro invertido" referimo-nos, exclusivamente à variação do campo da pressão atmosférica em relação à atmosfera padrão...e para uma descida de pressão de 100 hPa (por exemplo) a subida do nível da água será de cerca de 1 metro.



Uma tempestade forte é acompanhada por uma súbita diminuição de pressão atmosférica, que provoca um aumento considerável no nível do mar...

Mas sim, como dizes uma diminuição de 1 mb na pressão atmosférica produz um aumento de 1 cm no nível do mar (efeito do barómetro invertido).

Dh=—Dp / rg

Dh=—0,996Dp

h - variação do nível da superfície (cm)
Dp - variação da pressão atmosférica (mb)
r - densidade da água (≈1026kg m[sup]-3[/sup])
g - aceleração gravítica (≈9,782m s[sup]-2[/sup])

Por motivos práticos, em oceanografia usamos unidades de medida diferentes das de meteorologia. Assim como, também, a convenção usada para indicar a direcção da corrente é diferente daquela usada para a direcção do vento. Para correntes usamos a direcção para onde flui e para os ventos a direcção de onde provém.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Jan 2014 às 05:02)

Imagens de altimetria obtidas por satélite. Note-se a elevação do nível do mar a NO do continente.

Não foi possível apresentar a legenda ao sobrepor vários varrimentos. A cor vermelha corresponde a uma altura de aprox. 9m e a amarela a partir de aprox. 3m.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Jan 2014 às 09:36)

Por falar em ondulação. Olhem esta onda na Amazónia. É a Pororoca.  De respeito hem! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrUpBss4XYk


----------



## Paelagius (10 Jan 2014 às 10:03)

Uma outra hipótese a considerar segundo Dourinda Gandra.
Cuidado com o que está para acontecer! Ela não só acredita... ELA SABE!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jan 2014 às 12:32)

Paelagius disse:


> Uma outra hipótese a considerar segundo Dourinda Gandra.
> Cuidado com o que está para acontecer! Ela não só acredita... ELA SABE!
> 
> Profecia - REVELAÃ‡AO DE DEUS - Ao Vivo na Sic Noticias - Lisboa Portugal.flv - YouTube



Eu até sou católico, mas epah..


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2014 às 22:13)

Acho que este ainda não foi carregado.

Zambujeira do mar.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=682187271802550


----------



## CptRena (11 Jan 2014 às 02:55)

Paelagius disse:


> Uma outra hipótese a considerar segundo Dourinda Gandra.
> Cuidado com o que está para acontecer! Ela não só acredita... ELA SABE!



E pronto, cá está a segunda explicação para o fenómeno que eu também esperava que aparecesse-se mais cedo ou mais tarde.
Primeiro foi as Alterações Climáticas (Aquecimento Global era o causador do Frio extremo nos EUA) e agora é o Apocalipse (por um evento que se encaixa na variabilidade climática do nosso país à beira mar plantado). A ignorância pode ser uma benção por uma lado, pois pode-nos manter longe de ansiedades, mas por outro, pode-nos deixar ficar muito mal.


----------



## camrov8 (11 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

Paelagius disse:


> Uma outra hipótese a considerar segundo Dourinda Gandra.
> Cuidado com o que está para acontecer! Ela não só acredita... ELA SABE!
> 
> Profecia - REVELAÃ‡AO DE DEUS - Ao Vivo na Sic Noticias - Lisboa Portugal.flv - YouTube



Fanatismo hardcore a na tsf num gingle já não sei de que programa um actor a voz é conhecida mas não sei o nome "graças a deus estou vivo mas se tivesse morrido a culpa era dos medicos" e só uma coisa tecnicamente o todo poderoso não é eternamente bom!!, bem quanto as ondas e ao que se diz do vivo cá e nunca vi igual já chateia a memoria é curta podem não acontece todos os anos mas não serão novidade


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jan 2014 às 19:22)

Um dos meus antigos professores na UAlg. Grande especialista e grande professor.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2014 às 01:00)

Hercules 2014: Huge waves in Sagres, Portugal (Cabo São Vicente)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQWLP6k-c7I"]Hercules 2014: Huge waves in Sagres, Portugal (Cabo SÃ£o Vicente) 6/1/14 - YouTube[/ame]


SxAndTheVillage


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2014 às 01:23)

Mais uma vez, ao ver essas imagens da Zambujeira, só me lembro das imagens do tsunami no Japão.


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2014 às 23:09)

Nas praias grandes o problema da falta de areia é conhecido... nas praias pequenas da Costa Vicentina como Vale do Homens, o problema é de outro tipo. 
(Fotos José Gonçalves)


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jan 2014 às 12:17)

Agreste disse:


> Nas praias grandes o problema da falta de areia é conhecido... nas praias pequenas da Costa Vicentina como Vale do Homens, o problema é de outro tipo.
> (Fotos José Gonçalves)



Incrível a transformação em tão pouco tempo. Fui ver esta praia a 31 de Dezembro, ainda tinha muita areia:






Queria meter mesmo a imagem, mas com as mudanças do imageshack já não sei onde está o URL nem como redimensionar as imagens...


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2014 às 12:22)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Queria meter mesmo a imagem, mas com as mudanças do imageshack já não sei onde está o URL nem como redimensionar as imagens...



Em vez de url, é 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2014 às 13:29)

Praias sem areia podem ter um certo benefício para a pesca cujo defeso na Costa Vicentina se inicia dia 15 e termina a 15 de março. Haverá mais peixe.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jan 2014 às 13:42)

AnDré disse:


> Em vez de url, é
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado 



Agreste disse:


> Praias sem areia podem ter um certo benefício para a pesca cujo defeso na Costa Vicentina se inicia dia 15 e termina a 15 de março. Haverá mais peixe.



É benéfico para a pesca retirar as areias velhas e remexer o fundo. É bom que fique assim uns meses para criar alimento antes de virem as areias novas. É nessa altura, com a chegada das areias novas e as pedras cheias de comida, que se fazem as melhores pescarias, quer peixe em si, quer polvos, navalheiras, etc!

Acho que o defeso do sargo agora só começa em Fevereiro, mas tenho de confirmar. Estava a pensar ir aí a Aljezur no último fim de semana deste mês para fazer uma pescaria se o mar e o tempo estiver bom...


----------



## Agreste (13 Jan 2014 às 14:29)

Sim, inicia em fevereiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2014 às 14:35)

Mais uma boa reportagem sobre a erosão costeira. 

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...ocou-estragos-nas-zonas-costeiras-de-portugal
_______

Registo impressionante na praia do Tonel (Sagres).

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=727990553907944&set=vb.142692095769327&type=2&theater


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2014 às 00:49)

Versão mais caseira... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200760302084624&set=vb.1674645142&type=2&theater


----------



## andre patro (26 Jan 2014 às 19:07)

baleia anã da á costa na praia da fonte da telha


----------



## Agreste (26 Jan 2014 às 19:11)

Suicídio, desorientação... não parece ferida.


----------



## Paelagius (30 Jan 2014 às 03:29)

Parece que vamos experienciar um déjà vu este fim-de-semana... Certamente diferente, mas de recordar que voltamos a estar outra vez em fase de marés vivas (Lua nova) e um outro sistema depressionário "a varrer" o Atlântico e que terá influência na nossa agitação marítima.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jan 2014 às 15:36)

Ainda os estragos provocados pelo Hércules em Aljezur. Não se vê um pingo de areia na Praia da Arrifana!

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=713305&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## Paelagius (30 Jan 2014 às 21:08)




----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2014 às 23:55)

*Arrifana pede ajuda após estragos provocados pelo mar*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/8BsVnyAYMocTblIVR76U"]Arrifana pede ajuda apÃ³s estragos provocados pelo mar - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias

A Câmara de Aljezur quer que o Ministério do Ambiente ajude na recuperação dos estragos provocados pelo mau tempo do início do mês na costa vicentina. O caderno de encargos inclui a erosão generalizada de areais, assoreamento de ribeiras e danos no porto de pesca da Arrifana.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2014 às 18:33)

Boa tarde,

Tal como no passado dia 6 de janeiro o Atlântico está branco e espumoso mas nada que se compare. O aparato policial, de segurança e de prevenção na Foz, por outro lado, é enorme comparado com esse dia em que era inexistente. É um  belo caso para dizer "Casa roubada, trancas à porta".


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2014 às 11:24)

Vídeo que fiz ontem 01/02/2014 na Foz do Douro ( 720 p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/2cNY33gOD28"]http://youtu.be/2cNY33gOD28[/ame]

Mar agitado, mas menos que no passado dia 6/01/2014


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Snifa disse:


> Mar agitado, mas menos que no passado dia 6/01/2014



Normal, o dia 6 foi excepcional, podem-se passar anos sem ver algo parecido.

Bom vídeo, obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 11:57)

Belo video Snifa.

Esta tarde talvez vá  à Boca do Inverno(Cascais),fazer uns registos da ondulação, com o devido cuidado, sempre!


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

*O mar galgou às primeiras horas de hoje o paredão da praia do norte, na Costa da Caparica, e provocou estragos nos restaurantes e bares, relatou a Polícia Marítima da Costa da Caparica.
*
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=682856

*A forte agitação marítima provocou hoje estragos na Praia Grande, no litoral de Sintra, obrigando ao corte do acesso ao areal e aos restaurantes da frente de mar. *

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=682861


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Fev 2014 às 13:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Belo video Snifa.
> 
> Esta tarde talvez vá  à Boca do Inverno(Cascais),fazer uns registos da ondulação, com o devido cuidado, sempre!



A direcção da ondulação não é a melhor para o local (demasiado virada a Norte), e já está em fase descendente, mas vale sempre a pena o passeio. Coloca aqui depois as fotos


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2014 às 13:47)

> *Ondas gigantes com 13 metros ameaçam litoral*
> 
> Os dez distritos do Litoral estão sob alerta laranja (o segundo mais grave) devido à forte agitação marítima, com a previsão de ondas que podem atingir os 13 metros. No molhe da Foz do Douro, no Porto, as autoridades proibiram o estacionamento de automóveis, por motivos de segurança.
> 
> ...



Estas imagens só provam a estupidez e ignorância das pessoas. Deixarem o carro mesmo junto ao mar, quando a Protecção Civil e o IPMA alertaram para esta situação. Aquele carro na praia é um espectáculo.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A direcção da ondulação não é a melhor para o local (demasiado virada a Norte), e já está em fase descendente, mas vale sempre a pena o passeio. Coloca aqui depois as fotos



Epa acabei por não passar por la, fica para uma próxima.
Na pagina do facebook IloveGuincho estão lá algumas fotos.
________

Nazaré, hoje.





















Fonte: Billabong XXL Facebook ; ZON North Canyon Facebook


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2014 às 20:55)

Cá ficam também umas fotos que fiz ontem na Foz do Douro:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 21:22)




----------



## Garcia (2 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

Baleal...

Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...64223753.95528.425067464225233&type=1&theater


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

Outro registo do Baleal.
É só iluminados...


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2014 às 23:52)

Ericeira,hoje.



























Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ericeira-Surf-Service/108066085965197


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 00:07)

Nazaré,hoje.
















Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/luismad


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 01:33)

Mais uns registos.

Junto à praia das Maças/Azenhas do mar (Sintra)







Praia dos Coxos(Mafra)


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Fev 2014 às 01:45)

Ora aqui vai umas imagens da linha costeira, marginal Lisboa - Cascais, 

estas dizem respeito ao passado Sábado, na minha habitual voltinha de bike, nada de especial ou relevante, já apanhei piores em condições "normais", mas foi digamos o "aquecimento" 


















e por fim, no Domingo peguei no carro e lá foi fazê-la, já com uma máquina fotográfica, a começar pela estação de comboio da Cruz Quebrada






























nesta abaixo, uns momentos antes estava um adulto com uma criança de talvez 7 - 8 anos na zona de areia ( ou o que resta dela ), enfim, e onde eu as tirei também não estava lá muito bem,


























terminei na praia grande, que continuava encerrada o acesso, apesar de que o mar estava relativamente calmo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 09:43)

Ultima noite na praia Grande, Sintra.






Autoria: Filipa Scarpa


----------



## DaniFR (3 Fev 2014 às 14:11)

Praia da Cova Gala, Figueira da Foz: 











fonte: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.391140337697028.1073742099.239817292829334&type=1

Buarcos, Figueira da Foz:


























fonte: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.512511322199450.1073741846.447437872040129&type=3


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

Nazaré, ontem.






Fonte:https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=854381831254024&set=pcb.854381887920685&type=1&theater











Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/55277438@N08/






Fonte:http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=nazare&s=rec






Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedroestevesphotography/


----------



## telegram (3 Fev 2014 às 16:24)

Parece que vamos ter novo episódio de ondulação forte dentro de 48 horas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Fev 2014 às 16:47)

telegram disse:


> Parece que vamos ter novo episódio de ondulação forte dentro de 48 horas.



Sim, e muito provavelmente mais episodeos ao longo de Fevereiro. Está a ser um Inverno como não me lembro de ver relativamente ao Atlântico, são tempestades atrás de tempestades.

Este episódeo de Quarta vai ser semelhante ao último, mas com a desagravante de as marés serem bastante menores, cerca de 80 cm a menos.


----------



## Pisfip (3 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

De facto, o que mais me espanta neste tipo de acontecimentos e vivendo eu em pleno litoral, é a capacidade com que as pessoas se expõem sem a noção do perigo que correm, tudo por uns fascinantes registos.
Já se falou da pequena consciência daqueles jovens que infelizmente nos deixaram no Meco, mas bem vistas as coisas, falamos falamos e fazemos praticamente o mesmo.

Foi um dia de sorte ontem para quem estava pela marginal da Nazaré durante a tarde. 
Milhares de pessoas entupiram o trânsito na região durante a tarde e acabaram por levar para casa o maior susto da vida delas. Ou talvez a fotografia que tanto queriam. Lamentar que de bonito, isto não tem mesmo nada.

Um desabafo e esperemos que as coisas tendem a acalmar por estes lados.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Fev 2014 às 01:43)

Não se conhecem este site, mas eu acompanha-o há mais de 10 anos, diariamente, nas previsões da ondulação Atlantico e julgo-o bastante credível e previsão na previsão até 7 dias.

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/marine/weather?LEVEL=5&LANG=en&MENU=0&TIME=0&LOOP=1&MN=gfs&MODELLTYP=wave&CONT=euro

Faço a comparação destas previsões com os dados registados nas bóias ondógrafo.
Acompanhem e irão ver que tenho razão.

Lembro que não se trata da previsão na costa (<1000 m da zona de rebentação na praia) tal como as bóias estão ao largo, por isso são bons indicadores para a pesca e não para a prática de surf.

Sou de uma terra de pescadores e desde de pequeno que conheço o muito bem o mar e apreendi a acompanha-lo e conhece-lo, por isso, modéstia à parte, tenho bom conhecimento nesta área.

Fica a sugestão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2014 às 15:49)

Parte da praia da Adraga,Sintra encontra-se assim,muito "osso" à vista, bem representativo do inverno que temos tido.


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2014 às 18:54)

Fonte da telha esta manhã 














































E 2 Davis que encontrei por lá


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2014 às 00:02)

Haverá quem avalie melhor a situação do que eu mas parece que este ano é que vai tudo parar dentro de água. 

Miguel Silva - Praia de Ofir


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

Entretanto algumas fotos do veleiro que encalhou na noite de terça-feira,perto da praia do Castelejo(Costa vicentina)

Tinham saído de Cascais rumo às Canarias.



















Autoria: Nidia Barata


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

Com a devida chamada de atenção para toda a incerteza existente na previsão da ciclogénese de Domingo mas...

Depois do mar agressivo mais garantido Sábado com a depressão brutal a entrar no UK, dependendo do trajecto da "nossa" ciclogénese" poderemos ter um mar invulgarmente violento na nossa costa, mas com ondulação de menor período, mais desorganizada suponho, de Domingo para 2ª-feira.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Fev 2014 às 14:33)

rozzo disse:


> Com a devida chamada de atenção para toda a incerteza existente na previsão da ciclogénese de Domingo mas...
> 
> Depois do mar agressivo mais garantido Sábado com a depressão brutal a entrar no UK, dependendo do trajecto da "nossa" ciclogénese" poderemos ter um mar invulgarmente violento na nossa costa, mas com ondulação de menor período, mais desorganizada suponho, de Domingo para 2ª-feira.



Sim, a ocorrer a ciclogénese e o seu centro a ser colocado no centro de Portugal, será a Costa Ocidental mais a Sul a levar com a maior fatia de ondulação, que no entanto como dizes e bem será de período curto. Tem é a agravante de poder haver algum stormsurge e elevação do nível do mar com a baixa pressão atmosférica. Porém, nesta zona da costa não há muitas zonas críticas, já que o ambiente é dominado por praias sem apoios e/ou falésias altas.

Tudo isto dependerá ainda do cavamento da depressão e do vento que resultar aí, como é obvio.


----------



## meteoamador (6 Fev 2014 às 20:45)

Nazaré - Mar invade a marginal

EDIT: Domingo 2 de Fevereiro 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KN538-KpwIA"]DSCF8988 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FJC (6 Fev 2014 às 21:44)

meteoamador disse:


> Nazaré - Mar invade a marginal
> 
> 
> DSCF8988 - YouTube



Boa noite!

Esse vídeo não é de hoje e pode induzir pessoas em erro. Já circula no Facebook à vários dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Ontem,praia dos Coxos (Ribamar, Mafra)







Fonte: MagicseaweedSurf (Facebook)


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2014 às 22:43)

frederico disse:


> Pior que as torres de Ofir é o que está feito na ilha de Faro. Se um dia houver uma tempestade a sério ou um maremoto aquilo é tudo arrasado.
> 
> Os algarvios mais velhos guardam na memória as estórias do tempo do terramoto de 1755, dizem que o mar chegou à serra, e sempre tiveram medo de morar perto do mar.
> 
> Já há 2 ou 3 anos o mar comeu o que estava feito em frente à Fuzeta, e qualquer dia marcha a ilha de Faro e umas quantas moradias em cima das falésias do Barlavento.



Na Fuzeta, o mar destruiu as casas e depois o Polis fez o resto, requalificou a praia e agora é uma das praias melhores do Algarve, com excelente areal. 

A Praia de Faro esteve ano está ressalvada, a ondulação alta é mais na costa ocidental e não afecta tanto a costa sul, agora se tivessemos a ondulação que tem tido a costa ocidental, então os media não falavam de outra coisa a não ser da Praia de Faro. A Praia de Faro devia ter o mesmo tratamento que a Ilha da Fuzeta mas não terá e só terá uma solução, um ano em que o mar destrua a praia toda e leve umas quantas casas à frente só aí é que terá uma solução.

Agora, vão gastar milhões de € na costa, para no próximo ano acontecer o mesmo, naquelas torres de Ofir é um autêntico atentado ambiental e no país não faltam exemplos, na costa algarvia são aos montes, mesmo em Vale de Lobo há casas construídas em cima de falésias, Albufeira é outro exemplo. Os maiores culpados são as câmaras e as autoridades ambientais deste país.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

Noticia de ontem.



> *Acesso à praia do Magoito condicionado devido a estragos provocados pelo mau tempo*
> 
> [Actualizado] O acesso rodoviário à praia do Magoito, em S. João das Lampas, está condicionado desde o início da manhã devido a estragos provocados pelo mau tempo. Cerca das 9h, uma rajada de vento arrancou parte do telhado do bar e da esplanada situada no topo da falésia, não provocando estragos no interior do estabelecimento, nem vítimas. A Protecção Civil de Sintra está no local a remover os destroços e a criar condições de segurança, contando reabrir a estrada brevemente (neste momento podem apenas passar residentes).
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.tudosobresintra.com/

Talvez fosse interessante ter acesso à imagem de radar referente às 9 da manha de ontem. É possivel?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2014 às 14:34)

Agreste disse:


>



Não há muito mais a dizer...


----------



## Firefigther (7 Fev 2014 às 15:01)

IPMA colocou AVISOS VERMELHOS em diversos distritos devido á forte ondulação.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.tempo.presente/


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 15:04)

Deixo aqui uma excelente reportagem sobre a erosão no litoral. 
Assim é que é, dar tempo de antena a quem realmente percebe e estuda o fenomeno.

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1053/e142580/biosfera-xi


----------



## isioux (7 Fev 2014 às 16:10)

Hoje em Âncora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2014 às 18:31)

Garret McNamara partilhou durante a tarde de hoje esta fotografia da Nazaré. Que brutalidade!






Fotografia de Jorge Santos


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 18:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Garret McNamara partilhou durante a tarde de hoje esta fotografia da Nazaré. que brutalidade!



Essa foto não é do dia 2? 
Lembro-me de postar uma foto parecida, mas de  um angulo diferente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa foto não é do dia 2?
> Lembro-me de postar uma foto parecida, mas de  um angulo diferente.



É exactamente, não tinha reparado. De qualquer das maneiras eu não tinha dito que era de hoje 

Fica o registo.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 18:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É exactamente, não tinha reparado. De qualquer das maneiras eu não tinha dito que era de hoje
> 
> Fica o registo.



Esquece, pois não, li a correr. 

Belo registo.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Garret McNamara partilhou durante a tarde de hoje esta fotografia da Nazaré. Que brutalidade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Fev 2014 às 02:30)

Torres de Ofir a serem fortemente ameaçadas!


Vídeo de Luís Eiras. 


É triste ver isto depois de uns bons tempos ali passados no verão.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Fev 2014 às 02:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Torres de Ofir a serem fortemente ameaçadas!
> 
> http://youtu.be/6PKWUqvENSo
> 
> ...



Na verdade fala-se de as deitar abaixo há muito tempo tanto pelo crime de planeamento paisagístico que elas representam como pela inevitabilidade do que está a suceder com a subida do mar das últimas décadas.

A mim é fácil falar porque não tenho nem conheça quem tenha apartamento lá porém, tal como muitas das pessoas, defendo que elas devem ser demolidas.

Como diz o outro "não há condições". Façam-se estruturas temporárias para o verão e mais estacionamento pois este vale ouro na época balnear nesta praia.


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Fev 2014 às 10:06)

Boas pessoal,
Tenho acompanhado os eventos de hoje e amanhã, qual o melhr dia, sabado ou domingo para ir ver o mar à naaré à procura de algo brutal??


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2014 às 10:41)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> Tenho acompanhado os eventos de hoje e amanhã, qual o melhr dia, sabado ou domingo para ir ver o mar à naaré à procura de algo brutal??



No Domingo, mas nunca subestimes a força do mar .... todo o cuidado é pouco, e nunca procurar falésias com mar muito alto as ondas facilmente conseguem subir 50/60 metros ao bater nas rochas !


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 10:46)

Jodamensil disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> Tenho acompanhado os eventos de hoje e amanhã, qual o melhr dia, sabado ou domingo para ir ver o mar à naaré à procura de algo brutal??



Face à intensidade do vento(Domingo), o mar vai estar bastante desordenado, mas claro será um espetáculo de se ver. 
O mar vai estar uma bela "maquina de lavar" 

Tens aqui a previsão do windguru para a Nazaré: http://www.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=75856&sty=m_menu


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Fev 2014 às 10:48)

Boas,
no sítio da nazaré, durante a tarde achas que consigo alguma supresa? Claro amigo, todo o cuidado é pouco, e aconcelho também a quem lá for tentem deixar os carros mais atrás, tenho reparado que o pessoal anda a arriscar um bocado com os carros até ir lá abaixo e acumula-se muita gente e viaturas e com o tempo assim as pessoas ficam um bcado desnorteadas e não sabem o que estão a fazer às vezes.


----------



## sergiosilva (8 Fev 2014 às 12:23)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2CW2em7Lbk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Este cenário ainda estava calmo. Com a maré a descer.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 13:08)

A protecção civil de Mafra, já vai fazendo um bom trabalho de  prevenção, no que se refere às áreas costeiras de maior risco, estas zonas deverão ser interditas.






Fonte: Câmara municipal de Mafra


----------



## FJC (9 Fev 2014 às 01:39)

Boa noite!

Deixo um vídeo do mar esta noite na praia da Vieira. Foi feito na fase de preia mar. Cerca das 23h00. As ondas estavam a chegar junto ao muro na estrada. Mas estranhamente o mar estava muito calmo......


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2014 às 02:07)

No porto desde o castelo do queijo a estrada da marginal até depois da foz está encerrada ao transito !


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2014 às 02:10)

Boa noite

*01.40h, bóia de Leixões:
Altura significativa - 6.85 mts
Altura máxima - 11.53 mts*

Mas já há registos superiores a 13 mts de altura máxima...


----------



## bpereira (9 Fev 2014 às 02:37)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Deixo um vídeo dor mar esta noite na praia do Pedrogão. Foi feito na fase de preia mar. Cerca das 23h00. As ondas estavam a chegar junto ao muro na estrada. Mas estranhamente o mar estava muito calmo......
> 
> YouTube



Não consigo ver. Está como privado


----------



## FJC (9 Fev 2014 às 02:47)

bpereira disse:


> Não consigo ver. Está como privado



Já está publico.
Obrigado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 11:08)

Vídeo do dia 2. Simplesmente brutal:


----------



## FJC (9 Fev 2014 às 15:47)

Boa tarde!

Hoje dei uma pequena volta pela costa de manhã, cerca das 11h30/12h00, e o mar encontrava-se assim:

Praia do Ouro:

São Pedro de Moel:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_e-mgFBYL0"]Mar 09-02-2014(3) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## vinsanity (9 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

Hoje de manhã na Boca do Inferno


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

Esta tarde fui dar um passeio junto ao mar aqui da zona.

Praia do Guincho















Boca do Inferno






A situação junto ao mar, é critica, o vento está brutal, nunca vi tal coisa.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

Andei pelas Azenhas do Mar durante o período da maré vazia.

Ainda assim o mar estava potente.

Miradouro entre as Azenhas e a Praia Grande:


----------



## Luis França (9 Fev 2014 às 20:01)

Por acaso, esse miradouro é nos Viveiros, a seguir à Praia das Maçãs.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

Video que fiz esta tarde na praia do Cabo do Mundo em Leça da Palmeira ( 720 p)

[ame="http://youtu.be/FA6c2-QUzf0"]http://youtu.be/FA6c2-QUzf0[/ame]


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

Hoje infelizmente não pude fazer a volta marginal - Guincho - praia grande, porque também se abateu uma "depressão" sobre a minha pessoa hehe, com rajadas de vento fortes e chuva forte, enfim uma constipação da época ,
queria sentir o poder do vento e claro o respectivo registo video-fotográfico, apesar de no ano passado a quando do "Gong"  ter passado pelo CRoca - Quincho e o vento éra brutal, claro que registei em fotos e video a brutal ventania para posterior recordação,

mas ontem ainda fiz a tradicional volta de bike pela marginal até á boca do inferno já de noite onde rebentavão grandes "bombas" que tive pena de não as poder registar em foto, pois o télélé não apanha de noite, tirei no entanto algumas durante o trajecto para memória futura que penso não se justificar postá-las, mas o mar estava bravo mas nada de especial.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2014 às 23:36)

Na Costa da Caparica, acabo de ver, pela webcam, uma onda a chegar cá acima do passeio maritimo. 











http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Fev 2014 às 01:13)

Altura significativa chega aos 8,5 m em Sines, com alturas máximas a rondar os 11 a 13 metros.






EDIT: Entretanto, registada onda com mais de 17 m!


----------



## Minho (10 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

A propósito desta imagem colocada pelo GabKoost no seguimento, o antes e depois do rompimento da Duna dos Caldeirões






*Fonte: AeroFilmPT*

Nesta imagem é possível ver o momento da destruição do cordão dunar






*Fonte: Blog Nuceartes*


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Fev 2014 às 09:51)

Entretanto a ondulação resultante da tempestade ULLA já fez estragos na Costa da Caparica.



> *Mar galga paredão e invade restaurantes, bares e estacionamento na Caparica*
> 
> Os estabelecimentos comerciais da Praia do CDS, na Costa da Caparica, voltaram a ser inundados esta madrugada pelas ondas do mar, que galgaram o paredão e chegaram ao parque de estacionamento.
> 
> ...



http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3688274


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2014 às 09:14)

Vídeo que fiz ontem à tarde na praia da Aguda ( Vila Nova de Gaia )

HD

[ame="http://youtu.be/o6fRAVSO47U"]http://youtu.be/o6fRAVSO47U[/ame]


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

Vídeo que fiz na praia de Nossa Senhora da Guia, Vila do conde, no passado sábado:

[ame="http://youtu.be/hVzJ5_u9px0"]http://youtu.be/hVzJ5_u9px0[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2014 às 19:13)

Minho disse:


> A propósito desta imagem colocada pelo GabKoost no seguimento, o antes e depois do rompimento da Duna dos Caldeirões
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AltoMinho TV sobre o mesmo tema:


----------



## Paelagius (22 Fev 2014 às 13:13)

O Intituto Hidrográfico publicou o vídeo apresentado que explica o fenómeno da onda da Nazaré numa perspetiva científica, mas com o objetivo de elucidar o público em geral numa linguagem acessível.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 15:35)

Foto recente da praia da Adraga (Sintra)
É normal o mar tirar areia durante o inverno...mas chegar a este nível...impressionante..







Fonte: http://riodasmacas.blogspot.pt/2014/02/a-praia-da-adraga-esta-diferente-ii.html


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2014 às 19:26)

Praia de Paimogo, Lourinhã esta manhã


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Fev 2014 às 19:39)

Se o degelo continuar e houver frequentemente destas vagas, e os detritos e rochas ficarem bloqueados nas barragens, não sei de facto o que é que vai ser da nossa costa Ocidental...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2014 às 14:58)

Vídeo recente, praia do Abano (Cascais)

Drone/GoPro a fazerem maravilhas, imagens sempre espetaculares.


----------



## Stinger (26 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Neste momento a Foz está cortada com grandes ondas !

Ondas estas que me pareceu estar a vir quase para a estrada !


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

A Lagoa de Santo André será aberta esta 6f ( 28/02 ) ás 16:30h..

As obras de escavação do canal começaram há 2 dias, e amanhã será feita a abertura, que depois evoluirá naturalmente.

Quem puder passar pela região assitirá a uma das tradições mais interessantes do litoral Alentejano, que hoje em dia até dá azo á pratica de alguns desportos giros como bodyboard nas ondas estaticas:


----------



## james (2 Mar 2014 às 18:27)

Aviso vermelho novamente para a agitacao maritima . 

Os estragos nas praias no Norte sao imensos , acho que mais 2 ou 3 invernos assim e no Norte quem quiser ir a praia tem que ir ao Sul .


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2014 às 20:20)

Acho que é altura de olharmos com outros olhos para a nossa costa em vez de deitarmos ao mar, milhões de euros para depois no futuro próximo acontecer o mesmo, porque não avançar com a demolição de casas na 1ª linha da costa, não é encher as praias com areia, fazer mais paredões que o mar vai recuar, o mar vai continuar a avançar costa a dentro nas próximas décadas e mais vale investir dinheiro para criar condições de segurança do que gastar dinheiro em proteger restaurantes ou bares de praia como é o caso da Costa da Caparica. 

A costa sul do Algarve tem sido poupada este ano, mas já apareceu especialistas da Universidade do Algarve a dizerem que dentro de 2 a 3 anos, a costa sul pode ser atingida fortemente. Aí, vamos ver como ficará a Praia de Faro onde as demolições estão em banho maria talvez à espera de uma tempestade mais poderosa para fazer o trabalho que o Homem não faz como aconteceu em 2008 na Ilha da Fuzeta, deitou-se as casas abaixo e aquilo morreu por ali.


----------



## CptRena (2 Mar 2014 às 20:32)

> Há 35 anos, a 6 de março de 1979, era criada a Reserva Natural das Dunas de S. Jacinto, um dos raros pontos do litoral onde é possível ver as dunas no seu estado mais natural. É no sentido de celebrar este marco que a Universidade de Aveiro (UA) se associa ao Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF), numa comemoração que culmina num momento de reflexão a ter lugar, a partir das 14h30, no Auditório do Departamento de Ambiente e Ordenamento (DAO) da UA.



 http://uaonline.ua.pt/pub/detail.asp?lg=pt&c=37393
 http://uaonline.ua.pt/upload/med/joua_m_2662.pdf


----------



## Paelagius (3 Mar 2014 às 11:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acho que é altura de olharmos com outros olhos para a nossa costa em vez de deitarmos ao mar, milhões de euros para depois no futuro próximo acontecer o mesmo, porque não avançar com a demolição de casas na 1ª linha da costa, não é encher as praias com areia, fazer mais paredões que o mar vai recuar, o mar vai continuar a avançar costa a dentro nas próximas décadas e mais vale investir dinheiro para criar condições de segurança do que gastar dinheiro em proteger restaurantes ou bares de praia como é o caso da Costa da Caparica.
> 
> A costa sul do Algarve tem sido poupada este ano, mas já apareceu especialistas da Universidade do Algarve a dizerem que dentro de 2 a 3 anos, a costa sul pode ser atingida fortemente. Aí, vamos ver como ficará a Praia de Faro onde as demolições estão em banho maria talvez à espera de uma tempestade mais poderosa para fazer o trabalho que o Homem não faz como aconteceu em 2008 na Ilha da Fuzeta, deitou-se as casas abaixo e aquilo morreu por ali.




Bom dia,

Os Planos de Ordenamento da Orla Costeira (POOC) contemplam muitas intervenções.

Entre muitas, a delimitação de uma faixa de proteção com 500 metros de distância, medida a partir da linha média de preia mar de aguas vivas equinociais, onde não são permitidas novas construções. É mais fácil impedir para evitar mais situações de risco. O mar encarregar-se-á de expulsar as demais pessoas que vivem na 1ª linha pela sua própria vontade.

As nossas praias apresentam um défice de sedimentação porque a corrente de deriva litoral transporta cada vez menos sedimentos retidos pelas barragens, dragagens, e esporões.

A costa algarvia está abrigada dos principais temporais marítimos de oeste e de noroeste. Contudo, situações de agitação marítima de sueste (o Levante), não devem ser menosprezadas.

Prevê-se, para hoje, forte agitação marítima em toda a costa com maior incidência no norte e centro com  altura significativa das ondas em torno dos 8 metros e períodos longos de 15 segundos. A preia-mar ocorre pelas 4 da tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2014 às 13:14)

A protecção civil de Mafra já encerrou vários acessos às praias da Ericeira.

Fica o mapa.






Fonte: CM Mafra


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2014 às 15:04)

Com alerta vermelho ativo nas praias portuguesas até Lisboa, um grupo de surfistas acabou de entrar na praia de Carcavelos para enfrentar as condições severas do mar.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-de-carcavelos/


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Mar 2014 às 16:21)

Na Costa da Caparica o mar já galga o paredão pelo que se vê na webcam: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/

Veremos se é suficiente para provocar alguns estragos ou não.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2014 às 17:44)

Boa tarde!

Acabo de fazer a viagem entre Cascais e Carcavelos de comboio e o mar não está nada de outro mundo.


----------



## darque_viana (3 Mar 2014 às 18:02)

Esta tarde em Moledo. Paredão ao chão, outra vez. 

[URL=http://s749.photobucket.com/user/darque_viana/media/1780749_10200695223342664_1899995454_n_zps64024001.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s749.photobucket.com/user/darque_viana/media/1796684_10200695224822701_289678261_n_zps2c927789.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

Fotografias de Manuel Alves


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Mar 2014 às 18:15)

Vários prejuizos desta vez na Cidade de Espinho.
Na marginal(rua 2) uma onda forte entrou para dentro das casas causando imensos prejuízos em habitações.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (3 Mar 2014 às 21:30)

rescaldo do dia de hoje:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meyS-2AXqgU


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2014 às 21:59)

Ai ai...quando se facilita...



> *Mulher foi arrastada por onda em praia do Estoril*
> 
> Uma mulher de 55 anos ficou gravemente ferida esta segunda-feira à tarde quando terá sido apanhada pelo mar, praia da Azarujinha, no Estoril, Cascais.
> Os bombeiros receberam o alerta às 15h40 e quando chegaram ao local já a vítima tinha sido resgatada do mar por dois populares que ali se encontravam. A mulher, com sintomas de pré-afogamento, em estado considerado grave, foi transportada para o hospital de Cascais.



Fonte: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...er-foi-arrastada-por-onda-em-praia-do-estoril


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2014 às 11:19)

Ontem, Boca do Inferno (Cascais)


Nazaré...


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Mar 2014 às 19:15)

Houve alguns estragos e sustos, como esperado, mas felizmente não foi muito grave. Para isso muito contribuiu a prevenção aplicada pela polícia marítima/ protecção civil juntamente com a população, que parecem ter aprendido com os erros recentes. Sem isso, teria sido bem pior, pois observou-se galgamentos em quase todos os lugares habituais.

A bóia de Leixões não mente, e os registos foram dos mais altos observados neste Inverno, com ondas a chegarem as 13/15 metros. Pelo contrário, mais a Sul desta vez os registos não foram excepcionais, com as alturas máximas a não ultrapassarem os 8 metros em Sines.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mar 2014 às 21:21)

*3 barras marítimas fechadas no Algarve*

As barras marítimas de Albufeira, Lagos e Tavira, estão fechadas à navegação devido à forte agitação marítima, segundo a Marinha portuguesa.

A barra de Faro está fechada a embarcações de comprimento inferior a 10 metros.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) tem o Algarve sob aviso laranja devido à forte ondulação na costa sul do Algarve.

Fonte: Tempo no Algarve


----------



## Agreste (9 Mar 2014 às 20:13)

Um aspecto interessante resultante das praias descascadas de areia é o aparecimento de bocados de navios encalhados e sepulatados pela areia...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Mar 2014 às 11:15)

Agreste disse:


> Um aspecto interessante resultante das praias descascadas de areia é o aparecimento de bocados de navios encalhados e sepulatados pela areia...



Se tiveres alguma foto, partilha aí


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2014 às 12:08)

Agreste disse:


> Um aspecto interessante resultante das praias descascadas de areia é o aparecimento de bocados de navios encalhados e sepulatados pela areia...



Na Galiza aconteceu isso, mas não cheguei a ver fotos do sucedido.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2014 às 14:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na Galiza aconteceu isso, mas não cheguei a ver fotos do sucedido.





> O tempo convidou esta fin de semana a achegarse ata o areal do Rostro (Fisterra) para contemplar *os restos do vapor portugués* que quedou o descuberto tras tanto temporal. O afundimento fora tamén a consecuencia dunha forte treboada no 23 de decembro de 1927. A foto é de Xusto Gómez.









Imagem retirada da página do facebook do "*O Tempo TVG*".


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2014 às 19:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Imagem retirada da página do facebook do "*O Tempo TVG*".




Altamente!
Obrigado.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Mar 2014 às 21:41)

E na Irlanda, foram expostas árvores datadas de 7500 anos.

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/irel...way-coastline-1.1715303#.UxnqsMS5BXI.facebook


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2014 às 13:12)

Algumas fotos tiradas hoje ao inicio da manhã, na faixa costeira aqui da zona.
O mar estava tranquilo. 

Boca do Inferno










Farol de Santa Marta






Baía de Cascais






Praia da Rainha


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Mar 2014 às 00:45)

Hoje vou colocar umas imagens da voltinha de bike de hoje, ou melhor ontem hehe, desta vez o mar numa pasmaceira, 
curioso as variações térmicas que sinto ao longo dos ( neste caso 76 Km ) entre Birre e mais uns Km para o lado do Guincho e a Praça do Comércio, com especial destaque no troço entre Caxias e Cruz Quebrada onde a temperatura desce bastante que é um paredão ao lado de linha do combóio, "fenómeno" que sinto desde sempre que passo de noite.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mar 2014 às 01:17)

isso é que é vontade 70km de bicla os meus parabens


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Mar 2014 às 20:12)

> *835 casas vão ser demolidas no litoral*
> 
> A maioria das construções ilegais visadas encontra-se nas ilhas Barreira, no Algarve. A operação deverá estar concluída até ao fim de 2015, para não perder verbas comunitárias, e custará €16,6 milhões.
> 
> ...



Será desta que vão fazer a limpeza...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 16:30)

Estado Mar nestas bandas não está para brincar...

A faixa entre as praias de V.R.S.A. e Monte Gordo estão a ser 'comidas' sendo que a totalidade da praia está submersa. O mar já esta a desgastar o cordão dunar!!

As maquinas também trabalham de forma quanto a mim infortuita na reposição de areia em frente aos bares de praia!

Já coloco as imagens.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2014 às 16:50)

]ToRnAdO[;423727 disse:
			
		

> Estado Mar nestas bandas não está para brincar...
> 
> A faixa entre as praias de V.R.S.A. e Monte Gordo estão a ser 'comidas' sendo que a totalidade da praia está submersa. O mar já esta a desgastar o cordão dunar!!
> 
> ...




Devido ao imageshack estar esquesito, não consigo colocar aqui as fotos.

As fotos encontra-se no Facebook em: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southstormproject/494980693898589


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2014 às 20:06)

*Cinco dos sete portugueses do pesqueiro que naufragou nas Astúrias são das Caxinas*

Cinco dos sete portugueses da tripulação do pesqueiro com bandeira portuguesa e armador espanhol "Mar Nosso", que hoje naufragou a 20 milhas norte de Navia, nas Astúrias, são das Caxinas, Vila do Conde. Fonte da Associação Pró-Maior Segurança dos Homens do Mar (APSHM), sediada na Póvoa de Varzim, referiu à agência Lusa que o pesqueiro, construído em 1972 e com 32 metros, está matriculado em Viana do Castelo.
Os familiares dos cinco pescadores das Caxinas estão, esta tarde, reunidos com o presidente da associação, José Festas, para obter informações sobre o incidente.

DESTAK


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2014 às 18:30)

Video recente (tem poucos dias) da costa da Ericeira.


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2014 às 13:48)

A primavera segue com muitas praias ainda sem areia, mas com a temperatura da água do mar mais elevada do que o costume.

Toda a costa Ocidental está acima dos 15ºC, o que para Abril é muito bom.

Comparação com os anos anteriores:


----------



## Cenomaniano (22 Abr 2014 às 17:38)

Acima dos 15ºC só vejo a sul do Sado. O resto da costa ocidental está inferior a 15º C. Ontem, na Praia Grande a água estava a 13ºC, típico dos Invernos mais frios....


----------



## Thomar (22 Abr 2014 às 21:08)

As temperaturas das boias do instituto Hidrográfico confirmam temperaturas acima dos 15ºC:

*Leixões:*
Leixões	
Último registo:
2014-04-22
20:30 (UTC +1)
Hora Legal de Verão
Altura significativa	1.84	m	Latitude
Altura máxima	3.03	m	41-19-00N
Período médio	4.3	s	Longitude
Período máximo	10.2	s	 008-59-00W
Direcção média (de pico)	NW	 	Profundidade
*Temperatura da água	15.4	°C*	83 m

*Sines*
Bóia de Sines	 Último registo:
2014-04-22
20:40 (UTC +1)
Hora Legal de Verão
Altura significativa	1.37	m	Latitude
Altura máxima	2.27	m	37-55-16N
Período médio	6.3	s	Longitude
Período máximo	13.3	s	 008-55-44W
Direcção média (de pico)	WNW	 	Profundidade
*Temperatura da água	15.7	°C*	97 m

*Faro*
Bóia de Faro	Último registo:
2014-04-22
20:50 (UTC +1)
Hora Legal de Verão
Altura significativa	0.96	m	Latitude
Altura máxima	1.52	m	36-54-17N
Período médio	5.7	s	Longitude
Período máximo	10.9	s	 007-53-54W
Direcção média (de pico)	WSW	 	Profundidade
*Temperatura da água	17.3	°C*	93 m

Mas isso não quer dizer que não existam locais onde as temperaturas sejam inferiores aos 15ºC


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Abr 2014 às 03:27)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Acima dos 15ºC só vejo a sul do Sado. O resto da costa ocidental está inferior a 15º C. Ontem, na Praia Grande a água estava a 13ºC, típico dos Invernos mais frios....



Estás a ver mal


----------



## Paelagius (23 Abr 2014 às 06:11)

Certamente não estiveram condições favoráveis à ocorrência de afloramento costeiro.

Onde é possível encontrar o histórico de direcção e velocidade do vento nos últimos dias?


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2014 às 11:37)

Cenomaniano disse:


> Acima dos 15ºC só vejo a sul do Sado. O resto da costa ocidental está inferior a 15º C. Ontem, na Praia Grande a água estava a 13ºC, típico dos Invernos mais frios....



Tracei uma linha para se perceber melhor a temperatura:






É possível que junto à praia, devido a afloramentos localizados a água esteja mais fria ou mais quente.
De qualquer forma, no geral, o que o MOHID tinha ontem para a Praia Grande era uma temperatura ligeiramente acima dos 15ºC.






(Também tracei uma linha)



Paelagius disse:


> Certamente não estiveram condições favoráveis à ocorrência de afloramento costeiro.
> 
> Onde é possível encontrar o histórico de direcção e velocidade do vento nos últimos dias?



Correcto Paelagius. Durante o inverno tivemos poucos dias com vento de noroeste, o que levou a que a água não arrefecesse muito.
Uma semana com vento de NO pode arrefecer a água num instante.

Direcção do vento predominante, velocidade média e rajada diária do Cabo Carvoeiro nos últimos 30 dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2014 às 11:51)

No beacham, tem lá informação dos 13ºC na Praia Grande, provavelmente foi lá que o Cenomaniano retirou esse registo, não sei.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-grande/

De qualquer das formas não fico muito entusiasmado com essas temperaturas da agua da mar, a nortada volta e meia vai regressar com força, e pronto,acabou-se tudo. 
_________

Fotos da Praia de Magoito e Praia da Aguda(Sintra), tiradas na semana passada.














Fonte: http://riodasmacas.blogspot.pt/search?updated-max=2014-04-17T00:09:00+01:00


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2014 às 00:03)

Video recente feito num local espectacular.
Ficou soberbo...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2014 às 15:17)

Bela temperatura, para mim já era mais que suficiente para uns bons mergulhos.


----------



## Agreste (12 Mai 2014 às 20:31)

12 dias depois já anda perto dos 21ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2014 às 00:24)

PORTUGAL À VISTA: Erosão tem reduzido drasticamente areias das praias

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/JzoQOtqvvgkrBzjujcRm"]ErosÃ£o tem reduzido drasticamente areias das praias portuguesas - SAPO VÃ­deos[/ame]

RTP Notícias


----------



## Paelagius (28 Mai 2014 às 23:36)




----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2014 às 11:47)

Maré vazia em Armação de Pêra... quem conhece a praia melhor do que eu talvez não a conheça assim, com rochas...

Foto do Vivaldo Gonçalves...


----------



## Thomar (29 Mai 2014 às 16:34)

Agreste disse:


> Maré vazia em Armação de Pêra... quem conhece a praia melhor do que eu talvez não a conheça assim, com rochas...
> 
> Foto do Vivaldo Gonçalves...



Conheço bem! 
Ainda o ano passado em junho (passei lá uma semanita) estava pior, a areia tinha ido toda embora.
Para quem conheçe a praia desde da rotunda para Lagoa e até quase á praia dos pescadores, o cenário era desolador. E como se não bastasse isso veio depois a praga dos mosquitos.


----------



## Vitor TT (8 Jun 2014 às 01:05)

Ontem ( sábado ), lá fiz a voltinha do costume, mas tenho de variar um pouco hehe, como tinha visto previsão de alguma ondulação, resolvi levar a maquineta compacta em vez de tirar com o télélé, que apesar de básica, é razoavelmente rápida no disparo essencial para captar o momento certo, coisa que o télemovel não faz, como também ajustar o EV.
tinha como destino a praia do Abano, e como a temperatura ainda estava bem fresca, haveria pouca confusão de transito no troço que ronda o Guincho,

vento muito fraco, comparado com a semana passado, mas temperatura algo fria, explêndido para a actividade de ciclismo e fotografia também ( pouca confusão )

aqui fica uma selecção das muitas que tirei, espero que gostem, pois já tinha de saudades de ver o mar com alguma "jarda".

Infelizmente vou ter de fazer uma paragem por tempo indeterminado devido a uma "intervenção técnica"  e estas condições de mar souberam-me bem.


----------



## Agreste (17 Jun 2014 às 13:35)

Odeceixe e Carrapateira com webcams disponíveis... 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/noticias/odeceixe-ja-tem-live-cam-do-beachcam/


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jun 2014 às 18:17)

Agreste disse:


> Odeceixe e Carrapateira com webcams disponíveis...
> 
> http://beachcam.sapo.pt/noticias/odeceixe-ja-tem-live-cam-do-beachcam/



Muito bom, foram 3 de rajada, a outra foi instalada em Santa Cruz (zona oeste).
Belo trabalho da equipa do beachcam, estão de parabéns.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2014 às 19:38)

*Bóia multiparamétrica do IH fundeada ao largo de Faro*

No início da semana em curso, o empenhamento do navio hidro-oceanográfico NRP “D. Carlos I”, na região sul de Portugal, permitiu o fundeamento de uma boia multiparamétrica do Instituto Hidrográfico (IH), a cerca de 40 milhas náuticas ao largo de Faro.

Esta plataforma de observação, com transmissão de dados em tempo real, alberga um conjunto de sensores que medem a agitação marítima, o vento (e outros parâmetros meteorológicos), a temperatura da água e a corrente (a várias profundidades, desde os 7 m até um máximo de 100 m de profundidade).

Também se encontra equipada com um sensor de alerta para a presença de hidrocarbonetos à superfície do mar (resultantes por exemplo de um derrame) e com um correntómetro colocado aos 1200 m de profundidade (para deteção da veia de água mediterrânica).

A bóia multiparamétrica agora fundeada passará a fazer parte da rede MONIZEE, o sistema integrado de monitorização em tempo real e de previsão operacional da ZEE Portuguesa, gerido pelo IH. Os seus dados serão disponibilizados no portal do IH em http://www.hidrografico.pt/boias-ondografo.php , a partir da próxima semana.

Fonte: Instituto Hidrográfico


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2014 às 13:09)

Com todo este vento de componente Sul, a temperatura da água do mar, disparou.

19,3ºC na boia de Leixões
19,7ºC na boia de Sines
20,6ºC em Faro (costa)
21,3ºC em Faro (boia Oceânica) 

Previsão do MOHID para esta tarde:






------------------

Assim que a nortada se instalar, a temperatura da água do mar junto à costa Ocidental, deverá cair a pique.


----------



## Paelagius (26 Jun 2014 às 23:45)

AnDré disse:


> Com todo este vento de componente Sul, a temperatura da água do mar, disparou.
> 
> Assim que a nortada se instalar, a temperatura da água do mar junto à costa Ocidental, deverá cair a pique.



A corrente induzida pelo vento depende da predominância do mesmo. No entanto, a direção e intensidade variam ao longo do dia (e.g.: vento térmico).

É necessário algum tempo para ocorrer uma alteração da temperatura. Além disso, o oceano tem grande capacidade de calor latente.






P.S.: Preciso um gráfico com o histórico da direção do vento.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jun 2014 às 01:29)

Paelagius disse:


> A corrente induzida pelo vento depende da predominância do mesmo. No entanto, a direção e intensidade variam ao longo do dia (e.g.: vento térmico).
> 
> É necessário algum tempo para ocorrer uma alteração da temperatura. Além disso, o oceano tem grande capacidade de calor latente.
> 
> P.S.: Preciso um gráfico com o histórico da direção do vento.


Alargando a escala temporal, consegue-se ver perfeitamente quando é que o vento deixou de ser predominantemente de norte:






Relembro a sinóptica de Junho no litoral norte:
O mês começou fresco com vento de Noroeste.
De 6 a 11 o vento foi predominante de Sul, com alguma instabilidade (de notar a evolução da temperatura durante esse periodo).
De 11 a 20 tivemos tempo quente, praticamente sem nortada, e com algumas estações a entrarem em onda de calor.
De 20 em diante, o vento voltou a soprar de componente sul. 

Com o regresso do vento de norte, essencialmente no litoral ocidental sul, a previsão para dia 30, comparando com dia 26, já denota uma descida da temperatura da água do mar.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Jun 2014 às 02:24)

Não foi ao acaso que recorri a uma série temporal menor para demonstrar que a temperatura da água varia gradualmente. Ao final de um mês, a diferença pode ser mais expressiva.

Eu continuo a achar que se deveu ao transporte de massa e condições insuficientes para a ocorrência de upwelling.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jun 2014 às 09:44)

Muito bons estes mapas do IPMA.






Como previsto, a temperatura agua do mar vai continar arrefecer, e a nortada nem tem sido nada de especial ( falo da intensidade) aqui na costa ocidental.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Jun 2014 às 11:25)

Paelagius disse:


> Não foi ao acaso que recorri a uma série temporal menor para demonstrar que a temperatura da água varia gradualmente. Ao final de um mês, a diferença pode ser mais expressiva.
> 
> *Eu continuo a achar* que se deveu ao transporte de massa e condições insuficientes para a ocorrência de upwelling.



E acho que ninguém pensa o contrário. O André disse que o aquecimento das águas na costa era devido à nortada ter cessado a partir de dia 6, o que equivale a dizer que deixou de haver condições para haver upwelling, como referes. Pelo contrário, ainda esteve vento de Sul, o que até provoca downwelling, com respectivo aquecimento da água devido ao transporte de água mais quentes superficiais (aquecidas pela radiação solar) para junto da costa. 

Quanto à escala de tempo, o tempo de resposta do oceano não é imediato, como referes. Esse tempo de resposta é o *Período de Inercia*, que às nossas latitudes é cerca de *18h*, se não me engano. Portanto, grosso modo, podemos dizer que  a temperatura da água demora cerca de 1 dia a responder à acção do vento. Claro que essa mudança não é instantânea, mas sim gradual. Para voltarmos a ter temperaturas de 15ºC junto à costa precisariamos de uns dias valentes de nortada.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Jun 2014 às 22:37)

Há quanto tempo sopra vento com componente norte...






Fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/LPPR/2014/6/28/MonthlyHistory.html?

E as temperaturas, "ao rubro", "sempre a subir"...






A semana passada publiquei, num outro tópico, o seguinte vídeo, registado no dia 15 de Maio a partir das três da tarde, ao longo do molhe norte na bacia do Porto de Leixões que procurámos para nos servir de algum abrigo à Nortada.


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Jun 2014 às 11:43)

Paelagius disse:


> Há quanto tempo sopra vento com componente norte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não basta verificar se o vento tem componente de Norte. É preciso também ver com que intensidade soprou. Analisando bem o gráfico de vento que aí colocas, está de acordo com a evolução da temperatura. Ora vejamos:

Dia 5 a 10: Vento Sul moderado (30-40 km/h), logo com bastante downwelling, acelerando o aquecimento das águas.

Dia 10 a 15: A componente é Norte mas o vento é muito fraco (<20 km/h) e só acontece à tarde (brisas). Não é suficiente para criar upwelling, por isso a água continua a aquecer, embora um pouco mais lentamente.

Dia 15 a 18: Temos componente de Este durante os picos de vento (30 km/h). Continua a não haver condições para upwelling.

Dia 18 até hoje: Vento muito variável, com alguns episódeos de Sul que correspondem aos picos de vento. Quando há componente Norte, o vento é quase nulo. Sem condições para upwelling, águas a aquecer ainda mais.

A temperatura da água só vai descer quando se instalar um padrão de nortada na costa ocidental, isto é, durante alguns dias e com alguma intensidade (ventos >20/30 km/h).


----------



## Paelagius (29 Jun 2014 às 13:43)

Estamos a dizer mais do mesmo. Da outra vez porque quis acrescentar que as temperaturas da água do mar não "disparam", e, desta vez, que o vento com componente norte não "cessou".

Mais logo, deixo uns gráficos de temperatura em profundidade.


----------



## Paelagius (1 Jul 2014 às 00:03)

Boa noite,

Infelizmente, os dados do sistema MONICAN encontram-se indisponíveis.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jul 2014 às 00:20)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Infelizmente (...) não se encontram indisponíveis.



Corrige lá isso


----------



## Paelagius (1 Jul 2014 às 01:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Corrige lá isso



 já está corrigido, obrigado

voltando à discussão anterior, nada podemos confirmar sobre upwelling/downwelling.

Precisava de obter um gráfico com aspeto semelhante a este:






P.S.: Não liguem aos valores deste exemplo...


----------



## rozzo (7 Jul 2014 às 13:35)

Paelagius disse:


> É necessário algum tempo para ocorrer uma alteração da temperatura. Além disso, o oceano tem grande capacidade de calor latente.



Sim, é verdade, e de facto a variação da temperatura da água do mar (excepto da camada mesmo junto á superfície) é "indirecta". O aquecimento/arrefecimento da massa de água é extremamente lento e mal se nota. Nisso estamos de acordo.

Mas as variações bruscas que notamos são mudanças ou "substituições" da massa de água. Não é água a arrefecer por causa do vento, mas sim água fria já existente em profundidade a vir à superfície durante os episódios de upwelling. 
Assim como a água não está a aquecer de um dia para o outro no caso contrário de ventos de sul e tempo quente, mas sim está a ser transportada a água que já está mais quente em alto mar para junto da praia quando é cessado o upwelling.

Portanto o argumento da capacidade de reter temperatura da água não impede em nada o rápido "aquecimento" ou "arrefecimento" dependendo do vento. Em rigor, nem deveríamos chamar isso, mas sim variação da temperatura da água em determinado local, daí as aspas, lembrando que é mais uma substituição de massa de água.

É por demais evidente a relação entre a direção do vento e a sua intensidade com o fenómeno de upwelling. E como disse o Jorge, a eficiência da Nortada em causar upwelling depende naturalmente da sua intensidade, não só da direção. Já assisti a mudanças drásticas da temperatura nas praias do Sotavento, de esta estar bem morna numa tarde, e na manhã seguinte estar completamente gelada, graças a mudança do padrão sinóptico e intensa noite de vendaval de NW (que apesar da diferente orientação da costa nessa zona ainda é suficiente para empurrar a água rapidamente para SE e causar upwelling intenso).

Outro detalhe:
Atenção que na última figura estás a mostrar outra escala temporal completamente diferente, relativas a escalas mensais, completamente incomparáveis com escalas diárias como na discussão anterior...

Claro que a escalas de tempo maiores o ciclo anual da radiação solar é dominante, assim como muitos outros factores que podem influenciar anomalias positivas ou negativas da temperatura da água do mar, como se vê em mapas de anomalia da SST. 
Agora a escalas de tempo de dias/semanas o upwelling/downwelling é dominante junto ás costas, não há volta a dar. E também com séries longas é fácil relacionar a frequência de dias de Nortada com a intensidade do upwelling, e até utilizando apenas as direções dominantes tendo em conta a sinóptica, como aqui p.ex:

http://idlcc.fc.ul.pt/pdf/AMR_CWT_upwelling_CSR_2013.pdf


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2014 às 17:40)

*Duas pessoas morrem na ilha do Faial depois de arrastadas por uma onda*

Duas pessoas morreram na ilha do Faial, no domingo à noite, depois de terem sido arrastadas por uma onda quando pescavam em rochas à beira-mar, disse à agência Lusa o capitão do porto da Horta, Diogo Branco. As vítimas são um homem de 28 anos e uma mulher de 26, que estavam a pescar, com o pai dele, perto do Porto do Salão, na ilha do Faial, nos Açores.
Os três foram arrastados por uma onda. Os homens conseguiram agarrar-se às rochas, mas a mulher foi arrastada para o mar, tendo o namorado tentado salvá-la, acabando os dois por morrer, segundo Diogo Branco.

DESTAK


----------



## Hawk (9 Jul 2014 às 22:20)

Infelizmente as bóias ondógrafo da Madeira não se encontram disponíveis este Verão devido aos danos causados durante as tempestades marítimas de Inverno. As bóias embarcaram há algumas semanas no navio Gago Coutinho para reparação em Lisboa.

Tenho seguido com interesse a discussão em torno dos factores que influenciam a temperatura da água do mar no continente. Em relação à Madeira quais são condições (vento, ondulacão, profundidade, etc) que favorecem dias com água mais quente? É possível aceder a alguma base de dados diária de temperatura agua do mar nos ultimos anos?

Obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Ago 2014 às 17:21)

Boa novidade, mais uma câmera no litoral Oeste, desta feita foi instalada na praia da ribeira D´Ilhas (Ericeira).
A equipa do beachcam está imparável. 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/ribeira-dilhas-hd/


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Ago 2014 às 20:16)

*Duas pessoas cairam numa ravina no Cabo da Roca*

Duas pessoas caíram hoje ao final da tarde numa ravina no Cabo da Roca, Sintra, disse à Lusa o comandante da capitania do porto de Cascais.

O comandante Dário Moreira disse ter recebido o alerta cerca das 19:15 para socorrer duas pessoas que caíram numa ravina junto ao farol do Cabo da Roca, "num local de muito difícil acesso".

Fonte da Proteção Civil indicou que no local do incidente estão 17 elementos dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Almoçageme, com cinco veículos, elementos do INEM e da Polícia Marítima de Cascais. 

O comandante adiantou que o socorro às vítimas está a ser efetuado por "terra, mar e ar", tendo sido acionada também uma lancha salva vidas e um meio aéreo da força Aérea Portuguesa.  
Os bombeiros de Almoçageme não adiantaram pormenores, dizendo apenas que as pessoas não caíram à água.

Fonte:http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/in...071754&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Cluster (11 Ago 2014 às 18:54)

Agua na Madeira a 25 graus a ver vamos se não trazem alforrecas.


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Ago 2014 às 00:53)

A saga da água fria no Algarve continua mas em Moledo parece que se está melhor dentro de água do que fora dela. Hoje a temperatura chegou aos 18c


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Ago 2014 às 17:20)

A Força Aérea Portuguesa partilhou hoje o vídeo do regaste de ontem  do homem ferido numa escarpa,em Cascais, mais precisamente no Mexilhoeiro.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Ago 2014 às 17:47)

é bonito a força aérea partilhar estes conteúdos com a população


----------



## Paelagius (31 Ago 2014 às 17:17)

Boa tarde,

Espero que estejam a usufruir de umas boas férias e que não tenham levado com a muita areia reposta pelas dragas (ou pelas nortadas > 20/30(?) km/h capazes de promover o upwelling) 

Retomando o debate anterior, e comparando os valores anteriores com os de agora, o que têm a dizer sobre os valores de temperatura da água baseados na influência da direcção e intensidade do vento? E a direcção da corrente no transporte no plano horizontal?


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Ago 2014 às 18:25)

Boa tarde,
Cá estou de regresso a Lisboa  
Pela Ericeira o tempo variou bastante durante o mês de Agosto - com dias de nortada típica de Julho - e o mesmo aconteceu com o mar - todos os dias diferente. Esta semana começaram a notar-se as cores de Setembro e o mar esteve alguns dias até "cascudo", com onda grande e forte mas de temperatura agradável. Vi no windguru para amanhã período 19 e ondulação 1.2m. O que significa isto? Nunca vi nada parecido. O que irá dar? Meteoloucos pf pronunciem-se 
Ontem de manhã na Praia do Norte (Algodio) estava assim:


----------



## Paelagius (1 Set 2014 às 20:35)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Esta semana começaram a notar-se as cores de Setembro e o mar esteve alguns dias até "cascudo", com onda grande e forte mas de temperatura agradável. Vi no windguru para amanhã período 19 e ondulação 1.2m. O que significa isto? Nunca vi nada parecido. O que irá dar?



Boa tarde,

Encontramo-nos num intervalo de marés mortas resultado da disposição entre o Sol e a Lua em relação à Terra.

A fase lunar quarto crescente acontece amanhã. A ação da força gravítica do sol e da lua estão desfasadas tornando a amplitude de maré menor. Mas como a resposta não é imediata, a alteração no seu esplendor deverá ocorrer até ao dia seguinte. 

As previsões de alturas de maré apresentadas na “Tabela de Marés” do Instituto Hidrográfico (IH) referem-se exclusivamente à maré astronómica

Porto de Lisboa
Data		Altura (m) Amplitude (m)	
31-8-14 19:37	0,93	2,32
31-8-14 19:37	3,22	2,29
1-9-14 1:24	0,99	2,23
1-9-14 8:02	3,12	2,13
1-9-14 13:47	1,09	2,03
1-9-14 20:25	3,05	1,96
2-9-14 2:15	1,15	1,9
2-9-14 8:58	3,01	1,86
2-9-14 14:49	1,23	1,78
2-9-14 21:28	2,92	1,69
3-9-14 3:24	1,27	1,65
3-9-14 10:10	2,96	1,69
3-9-14 16:11	1,29	1,67
3-9-14 22:51	2,89	1,6 (inversão)
4-9-14 4:51	1,28	1,61
4-9-14 11:34	3,05	1,77
4-9-14 17:39	1,18	1,87
5-9-14 0:17	3,02	1,84
5-9-14 6:12	1,12	1,9
...
9-9-2014 (Lua cheia, marés vivas)
...
24-9-2014 (Lua nova, marés vivas equinociais)

A pressão atmosférica, o vento e a agitação marítima, são outros fatores que condicionam o nível da água do mar e que desviam estes valores previstos dos valores reais. As altas pressões tendem a fazer diminuir o nível do mar, enquanto que as baixas pressões têm um efeito contrário. A altura das ondas e o vento a soprar de feição em direção à praia também aumentam o nível da água.

Não estou a par da presença de sistemas depressionários ao largo da nossa costa. Hoje o dia apresentou-se com vento fraco como anteviam as previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) e que parecem estender-se do mesmo modo para os próximos dias.

Essa altura é a altura significativa representada pela altura média de 1/3 da das ondas de maior amplitude. O período, presumo que seja associado com a altura significativa das ondas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Set 2014 às 09:41)

Paelagius disse:


> Encontramo-nos num intervalo de marés mortas resultado da disposição entre o Sol e a Lua em relação à Terra.



Fiquei bastante curiosa com aquela previsão do windguru. Ontem de manhã tentei ver na webcam como estaria o mar em Ribeira d'Ilhas mas estava uma forte neblina que não deixava alcançar "um palmo à frente do nariz". Deve ter estado bom surf mas não telefonei a ninguém a perguntar como estava o tempo, o mar e para não ter aquela sensação de ... masoquismo.
Boa ajuda. Obrigada


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Set 2014 às 13:55)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Fiquei bastante curiosa com aquela previsão do windguru. Ontem de manhã tentei ver na webcam como estaria o mar em Ribeira d'Ilhas mas estava uma forte neblina que não deixava alcançar "um palmo à frente do nariz". Deve ter estado bom surf mas não telefonei a ninguém a perguntar como estava o tempo, o mar e para não ter aquela sensação de ... masoquismo.
> Boa ajuda. Obrigada



A ondulação com período muito elevado que ontem e hoje atingiu a Costa Ocidental de norte a sul teve origem no *Furacão Cristobal* que atravessou a costa leste americana e dirigiu-se até à zona da Islândia, já como ciclone extratropical.

Devido à distância enorme da zona de geração das ondas relativamente à nossa costa, a própria ondulação teve muito tempo para se organizar em períodos muito elevados, mas a altura significativa não foi extraordinária devido precisamente ao facto de a energia ter sido bastante dissipada pelo longo caminho, como pelo facto de o trajecto do furacão não ser favorável e de serem sistemas bastante pequenos em extensão comparativamente aos habituais ciclones Atlânticos.

Mesmo assim, as bóias ainda registaram ondas de 2 a 4 metros, com períodos muito elevados, o que facilmente mete a bandeira vermelha nas nossas praias.


----------



## james (3 Set 2014 às 11:16)

No passado domingo , fui pela primeira vez este ano a praia no Norte ( antes so tinha estado no Algarve  ) e fiquei surpreendido com o facto de a temperatura da agua estar bem elevada , estando o mar agitado .

Com o Atlantico a comecar a ficar instavel , nao sei ate que ponto isto podera ter influencia nos proximos tempos por ca .


----------



## Paelagius (3 Set 2014 às 20:47)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Deve ter estado bom surf mas não telefonei a ninguém a perguntar como estava o tempo, o mar e para não ter aquela sensação de ... masoquismo.
> Boa ajuda. Obrigada



Boa noite,

Eu não sabia que era uma questão para a prática de surf. Como este inverno ouviram falar sobre ondas associadas a longos períodos - e, uma vez que as marés apenas condicionam até onde as ondas chegam - ignorei a agitação marítima para não desinquietar e levar a presumir situações de perigo semelhantes. Além disso, salvaguardei-me afirmando que não estava a par de sistemas depressionários ao largo.



Jorge_scp disse:


> A ondulação com período muito elevado que ontem e hoje atingiu a Costa Ocidental de norte a sul teve origem no *Furacão Cristobal* que atravessou a costa leste americana e dirigiu-se até à zona da Islândia, já como ciclone extratropical.
> 
> Devido à distância enorme da zona de geração das ondas relativamente à nossa costa, a própria ondulação teve muito tempo para se organizar em períodos muito elevados, mas a altura significativa não foi extraordinária devido precisamente ao facto de a energia ter sido bastante dissipada pelo longo caminho, como pelo facto de o trajecto do furacão não ser favorável e de serem sistemas bastante pequenos em extensão comparativamente aos habituais ciclones Atlânticos.
> 
> Mesmo assim, as bóias ainda registaram ondas de 2 a 4 metros, com períodos muito elevados, o que facilmente mete a bandeira vermelha nas nossas praias.



No entanto, os ciclones não formam ondas excepcionalmente grandes, porque apesar dos seus ventos serem muito fortes, estes movem-se numa padrão circular, não soprando tempo suficiente numa determinada direcção. Além deste facto, as tempestades movem-se muito rapidamente. Em contraste, as comuns tempestades de inverno no Atlântico Norte originam ondas grandes, que podem provocar forte erosão nas praias. Estas tempestades movem-se bastante lentamente, e os seus ventos, apesar de mais fracos do que nos ciclones, podem persistir vários dias num determinado local.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 00:45)

Ontem "... cerca das 15.15 fomos alertados, para o facto de se encontrar um banhista a boiar na zona Não Vigiada entre o Bar Vermelho e Agudela Norte, de Imediato deslocamos a Sea Master para o Local assim como o S/V SR 28.
Chegados ao Local o N/S encontrava-se a resgatar a vitima, foi de imediato retirada para local seguro e após verificar o estado da Vitima foi iniciado SBV.
Após chegada do SAV as manobras prosseguiram durante aproximadamente 40´ não tendo o final que todos esperávamos.
Meios envolvidos, Sea Master I.S.N. Sea Master SSB SR 28 INEM P.M.
Os operacionais envolvidos apresentam sentidas condolências aos Familiares da Vitima." Estação Salva Vidas de Leixões (Facebook)


----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2014 às 00:56)

Parece-me um pouco de mau gosto pedirem condolências à família e publicarem *essas* fotos no facebook...


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 02:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece-me um pouco de mau gosto pedirem condolências à família e publicarem *essas* fotos no facebook...



Também me passou o mesmo pela cabeça na ocasião.

Ao início, estava um bocado relutante se não deveria publicar mas uma vez que já tinham sido tornadas públicas...


----------



## alentejano (11 Set 2014 às 10:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Parece-me um pouco de mau gosto pedirem condolências à família e publicarem *essas* fotos no facebook...



Não há limites para a decência e o respeito pela privacidade!!!!!!!!!!!!tudo tem que ser publico!!!!!!!


----------



## vitamos (11 Set 2014 às 10:36)

O post referido foi editado (pedia a tua compreensão Paelagius).

Apesar de no limite poder ser enquadrado no tópico como notícia, a moderação entende que as fotos podem ser consideradas chocantes e de certa forma "incómodas" para os familiares da vítima em causa. 

Aos familiares da vítima endereçamos as nossas condolências.

A equipa MeteoPt


----------



## Paelagius (11 Set 2014 às 13:51)

As minhas sinceras desculpas a todos os envolvidos.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Set 2014 às 16:25)

As praias da Costa da Caparica, depois da reposição de areias, o mar voltou a chegar ao paredão, como mostra esta fotografia. Vários milhões de euros investidos e ainda não foi desta que o mar deixou de tocar no paredão.


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2014 às 17:08)

Impressionante mesmo, a ondulação na costa.

Mais imagens. Prints de agora mesmo, da webcam: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Set 2014 às 17:27)

Miguel96 disse:


> As praias da Costa da Caparica, depois da reposição de areias, o mar voltou a chegar ao paredão, como mostra esta fotografia. Vários milhões de euros investidos e ainda não foi desta que o mar deixou de tocar no paredão.



Isto era tão previsível! Será que não há outra alternativa? Vamos andar a carregar areia todos os anos para as praias da Costa da Caparica? Os nossos entendidos em Oceanografia/Geografia/Planeamento do Território já manifestaram alguma opinião aqui no Forum?


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2014 às 17:45)

A alta amplitude das marés associada à forte ondulação repete-se noutras praias:

Praia Grande, Sintra:












Guincho, Cascais:







Carcavelos, Cascais:







O pico da maré cheia deverá estar a decorrer agora.


----------



## meko60 (12 Set 2014 às 17:47)

Boa tarde.
Estou em crer ,que se não fosse a reposição da areia, a água chegava de novo ao parque de estacionamento,como no Inverno passado.Por este andar, antes do final do ano a situação está igual à do ano passado.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Set 2014 às 19:36)

Quando terminou a reposição de areias na Costa da Caparica no mês de Julho






2 meses depois


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> O mar hoje engoliu 50 cm a 1 metro de areia em altura na Costa da Caparica, mais logo coloco as fotos de comparação.
> 
> Mais 1 mês e a praia da Costa da Caparica está igual como era antes da reposição de areias.



O cenário não é assim tão catastrófico. Na pior das hipóteses vai demorar ainda uns meses a ficar como estava antes da reposição. E essa pior das hipóteses é ter um regime de agitação semelhante ou pior ao que tivemos no Inverno passado, que já por si foi excepcional. Muito excepcional mesmo. Digamos que é muito improvável tal acontecer. Como já disse o André, esta invasão de água acima do normal nas praias tem a ver com a elevada amplitude de marés e um mar bastante agitado para esta época do ano, mas muito longe da força dos verdadeiros temporais de Inverno. Esses sim, têm dimensão para transportar a areia umas boas centenas de metros para off-shore (dentro do mar). E mesmo assim tem de ser uma sequência de tempestades, e não apenas uma isolada. Uma tempestade isolada como hoje, ainda por cima "fraca", pode transportar a areia um pouco para dentro, mas uns dias de mar calmo e ela vai regressando.

Quanto ao caso geral em si, discuti muito este tema no programa doutoral do Earth Systems, onde tenho colegas a estudar a movimentação das areias nas praias. Primeiramente, temos de ter a noção de alguns factos: Este problema é crónico, pois a origem do mesmo tem como base a construção de barragens que impedem os sedimentos fluviais de alimentarem as praias. Depois, as correntes marítimas fazem o resto, pois há sempre uma componente Norte/Sul nessa corrente em média que transporta as areias de Norte para Sul ao longo da costa devido à ondulação ser em grande parte dos dias de NW. Cabe às autoridade decidir como minimizar o problema, pois para ser resolvido efectivamente, só destruindo as barragens, algo impossível. Aqui basicamente as questões que se colocam são as seguintes: 

1) Quais as possiveis soluções para minimizar o problema.
2) Qual a que tem a melhor relação custo/eficácea.

Há umas décadas, construíram-se esporões para travar o avanço. Está mais que provado que tal não funciona. E já foram testadas várias geometrias diferentes. Não há hipótese por aí.

Depois, há a hipótese de simplesmente mover todas as pessoas e estabelecimentos em perigo. Além de caríssimo, envolve muitos processos, muitas pessoas, é muito complicado realizar. É uma opção claramente extremista.

Construir muros/diques tipo Holanda. Muito caro, elevados custos de manutenção. E nós temos um mar muito mais energético que os holandeses. 

Colocação de areia. Solução a prazo, que exige intervenções mais ou menos regulares, igualmente cara.

Dentro destas hipóteses, sendo uma solução muito longe de ser perfeita, a colocação de areia é neste momento o único meio de ir protegendo alguns pontos vulneráveis da costa. Com a vantagem de, pelo menos, permitir algum turismo com a praia. É, na minha opinião, não uma solução boa, mas a menos má. O mal está feito: Construções em regiões litorais vulneráveis e dezenas de barragens nos rios.


----------



## james (12 Set 2014 às 20:31)

Este problema da erosao maritima e grave , gravissimo .  

Toda a Regiao Norte e a Regiao Centro acima do Cabo Mondego esta toda  ( toda mesmo  ) sob intensa e alarmante erosao . 

Na minha opiniao  , e um misto de  alteracoes naturais ( penso que o mar tem vindo a subir   ) E de alteracoes por intervencao humana .

Este verao , dei algumas voltas por diversas praias  aqui do  Minho e constatei que os efeitos da erosao sao impressionantes , mesmo em praias poupadas em anos anteriores .

E se se repete outro inverno como este . . .

Eu vivo a 1.5 km da praia e , muitas vezes neste inverno , ouvi o mar como se estivese ao pe da porta , o barulho era impressionante .

Nao sou um especialista na materia e muito menos um profeta da desgraca , mas prevejo o no futuro o desaparecimento das praias na faixa litoral entre Moledo e o Cabo Mondego  ( apenas ficando algumas praias nas proximidades de estuarios de rios , que ainda recebrrao alguns sedimentos  ) .


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2014 às 00:42)

Quanto a mim penso que será inevitável que o mar redefina a costa.. E vamos ver se este inverno não vai ser semelhante como no ano anterior 
Os responsáveis por todos os trabalhos feitos nos últimos 30 anos na costa a grande maioria foram mal realizados, e muitos encheram-se de dinheiros à conta disto e não se enfrenta de frente a questão e se faz o que tem de ser feito! 

Lembro os demais que a RTP fez no fim do inverno e/ou início de primavera um documentário bem realizado bem elucidativo sobre a costa Portuguesa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2014 às 12:27)

> *Mar volta a avançar até à marginal na Costa da Caparica*
> 
> Nem um mês depois dos trabalhos de reposição de areias nas praias da Caparica, o mar voltou a avançar até ao limite da marginal.
> 
> ...



Mais uns milhões deitados ao mar, só para proteger umas casinhas, uns barzinhos e um parque de campismo. Será que vale a pena investir milhões a proteger alguns interesses?

Talvez o mar entre duma vez e faça a limpeza que o homem devia fazer e assim, poupa-se milhões ao longo da costa, toda a gente quer ter uma casa dentro do mar e depois é o deus me acuda quando as coisas começam a ficar tortas. Se existe aumento do nível do mar, se o mar avançar terra a dentro, não é a colocar pedras e areia que o mar não vai avançar é só uma questão de anos e a linha de costa vai ter que recuar se não for a bem, vai ser a mal e o mar fará o seu trabalho.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Set 2014 às 18:32)

Por aqui também já começou a realimentação artificial de algumas praias do concelho de Lagoa e Albufeira. A primeira foi a Praia Nova, a poente da Sr.ª da Rocha. A seguir serão mais 3 praias deste concelho (Cova Redonda, Benagil e Carvoeiro), assim como mais 2 em Albufeira (Coelha e Castelo).

A praia Nova já está completa (90 mil metros cúbicos de areia). Fica uma foto do antes e do depois:





Resta saber qual a percentagem desta areia que ainda irá lá estar no próximo Verão! Bem como nas restantes praias...


----------



## rubenpires93 (13 Set 2014 às 21:17)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui também já começou a realimentação artificial de algumas praias do concelho de Lagoa e Albufeira. A primeira foi a Praia Nova, a poente da Sr.ª da Rocha. A seguir serão mais 3 praias deste concelho (Cova Redonda, Benagil e Carvoeiro), assim como mais 2 em Albufeira (Coelha e Castelo).
> 
> A praia Nova já está completa (90 mil metros cúbicos de areia). Fica uma foto do antes e do depois:
> 
> ...


Bom trabalho! Para o ano faz novo ponto de situação sobre este local e ou outros para vermos a evolução


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2014 às 11:04)

Estive a ver o Windguru e para Sábado a previsão deles mostra ondulação 1.6m e o período a subir subitamente de 9 para 20. Que mar alteroso. Quanta sobranceria. Está certo, chega o Outono.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 11:13)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Há umas décadas, construíram-se esporões para travar o avanço. Está mais que provado que tal não funciona. E já foram testadas várias geometrias diferentes. Não há hipótese por aí.



E se o fundo da praia não for de areia mas em rocha? conforme acontece em muitas praias da costa vicentina?
Podemos afectar a hidrodinâmica com um fundo diferente?

Podemos pensar numa solução diferente sem esporões ligados à costa mas com micro-ilhas? Algo do género parque éolico... aproveitar a turbulência de forma positiva.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 11:21)

Lembro-me sempre de uma estrutura do tipo dentes de dragão que os alemães espalharam nas praias da normandia para impedir o desembarque de estruturas pesadas. Qualquer obstáculo provoca turbulência no escoamento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (18 Set 2014 às 11:27)

Agreste disse:


> Podemos afectar a hidrodinâmica com um fundo diferente?



No caso especifico da Ericeira a construção do pontão tem vindo a alterar imenso as praias da zona. Numa abordagem meramente empírica (pois que outra não sei fazer) digo que os fundos estão todos alterados. A praia da Foz do Lizando quase ficou sem areia durante o Inverno passado. A praia dos Pescadores (que é a do centro da Vila) está cheia de areia. As fotografias mostram uma diferença abissal nos últimos anos. Num destes dias de Verão almocei num restaurante junto ao Ouriço e observei uma onda certinha sempre a entrar no porto de pesca. Está certo que nesse dia o mar estava grande mas eu nunca tinha visto o swell entrar ali assim ( e muito menos em Agosto). Já nas praias mais a norte, a alteração dos fundos é também um facto, mas foi por outras razões (naturais) que não a construção do pontão (penso eu) porque a praia dos Coxos ficou sem areia nenhuma - só pedras - e S. Lourenço ficou com um areal imenso. Este verão levei para dentro água óculos para ver o fundo do mar ao longo da costa - entre a praia da Calada e Ribeira D'Ilhas - e está tudo tão diferente ...


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2014 às 11:30)

No que toca à temperatura da água do mar, e depois de tantos dias no verão com a água gelada, Setembro ligou a caldeira.

O que a corrente de oeste/sudoeste, não faz.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 16:55)

qualquer coisa como isto... acontece em vários locais do barlavento do Algarve quando a falésia recua ficam estes escolhos na praia... porque não criar artificialmente um lugar semelhante? Teríamos corrente dominante na mesma mas a muito menor velocidade. E a erosão seria mais lenta.


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2014 às 16:59)

não teríamos o clássico problema de descascar as praias à esquerda do molhe ligado a terra se a corrente dominante for do lado direito. Havia circulação de sedimento mas muito mais lentamente.


----------



## meko60 (18 Set 2014 às 18:51)

Hoje na Caparica.


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2014 às 21:35)

Falando no assunto... 6 milhões de euros em areia para só durar 10 anos... temos de pensar noutro tipo de soluções. Recifes artificiais, pequenas ilhas a uma distância curta da praia, diminuir a deriva, atrasar a erosão... 

http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...-engordar-praias-de-lagoa-e-albufeira-1670146


----------



## camrov8 (19 Set 2014 às 22:52)

isso já foi debatido so agora em ovar se começou a falar em barreiras em frente a praia e não esporões, a melhor ideia éra nenhuma  mas as barreiras em frente a praia teem menores restrições na movientação das areias e combate o pior inimigo que são as ondas


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2014 às 21:27)

> *Algarve investe mais dois milhões a “engordar” praias de Lagoa e Albufeira*
> 
> Manter a praia de Quarteira custa seis milhões de euros. Ao fim de dez anos desaparece a areia, volta tudo ao mesmo. E a construção de esporões, dizem os especialistas, não é alternativa.
> 
> ...



Enquanto, as câmaras do Algarve forem gananciosas e continuarem a construir empreendimentos turísticos em zonas de risco, vão continuar a deitar dinheiro ao mar, seja no Algarve, seja na Caparica, seja noutra zona da costa, as pessoas têem que mentalizar-se duma coisa, ou vão deitando milhões ao mar para proteger alguns interesses que não interessam a ninguém, ou um dia vai tudo chorar quando o mar entrar um dia pelas casas a dentro.


----------



## Paelagius (21 Set 2014 às 17:55)

Qualquer tipo de intervenção artificial constitui na sua área de influência uma perturbação do sistema de ondas e correntes que existiam antes da sua introdução.

Nutrir as praias com sedimentos é dar de comer ao mar. É remediar a situação mas o problema persiste como uma aspirina para a dor de cabeça crónica.

Julgam resolver a questão de tapar buracos assentando cimento ou depositando areia com alguns camiões. Para problemas estruturais como este são necessárias intervenções radicais. Daqui em diante será assim: investimento aplicado para salvaguardar construções condenadas. A culpa desta situação não é de quem requereu a sua construção mas de quem a determinou. A erosão tornou-se um negócio.

A política de deixar o mar ditar o futuro da evolução de linha de costa é arriscada ao constituir perda de território porque o problema vem do início quando os sedimentos fluviais não transpõem a barreira física imposta pelas barragens. A insistência em estudos de monitorização torna-se tão inútil quanto o propósito porque foram solicitados - a construção da infraestrutura temporária - porque não cria valor. Antes pelo contrário, desperdiça dinheiro público e fomenta lóbis.

Existem tentativas de procurar soluções de defesa costeira para enrocamentos como almofadas de areia permeáveis que retenham os sedimentos e permitam o fluxo da água - a possibilidade de desformar confere uma boa tolerância geométrica evitando o deslocamento e consequente queda do mikado como acontece com os tradicionais blocos rochosos dos enrocamentos; sistema de drenagem gravitacional que permita a água percolar e ser devolvida ao mar com recurso a bomba; estruturas laminadas compostas por módulos com geometria capaz de dissipar parte da energia, favorecendo o fluxo da areia em direção à praia e impedir o refluxo.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Set 2014 às 09:21)

No Sabado passado esteve um dia fantástico na Ericeira. Cá em cima do miradouro de Ribeira D'Ilha avistava-se o swell a entrar bem torto cerca das 14h mas depois começou a acertar. Quando desci para a praia estava uma tarde de Setembro extremamente agradável e a temperatura da água do mar incrivelmente boa. Entraram todos sem fato como se de pais tropical se tratasse. Eu fiquei num delicioso banho de 4h seguidas na Pedra Preta - sempre com mega cuidado por causa dos ouriços. Estava assim, respectivamente, a Oeste, Norte e Sul:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2014 às 08:41)

Ontem foi dia de praia em Sesimbra e a água está fantástica... nada que ver com o que se passou no Verão...
Quem guardou uns dias para mais tarde acertou!


----------



## seqmad (29 Set 2014 às 10:59)

Confirmo, ontem na Fonte da Telha banho prolongado com ondulação suave e água excelente, nos 22º segundo a previsão - depois de ir duas vezes ao Algarve encontro a melhor temperatura da água do ano na minha praia do costume, é inédito...


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Out 2014 às 15:44)

O mar está bem grandinho na Ericeira. Vi na webcam e não está nada bom para mim   Talvez hoje ao final do dia na Linha dê para entrar


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2014 às 18:43)

Monte Clérigo - Aljezur... muitas vezes no inverno não aparece este mar...períodos nos 12-13 segundos.


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2014 às 00:13)

24,4ºC hoje na água do mar - Praia de Faro (15:00)


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Out 2014 às 02:11)

Neste Sábado passado agarrei no meu "Toy" e rumei a São Jacinto - Ovar, coisa que faço à 20 anos ( ida e volta +- 700 km num dia  ) ver as belas paisagens costeiras da zona e fazer uns trilhos off-road se possivel, porque o mato cresceu de tal ordem que alguns dos trilhos não pude passar sem esfolar a "pele" do jipe, 

( eu vou colocar neste tópico, por a maioria das fotos serem do litoral - mar )

primeira paragem para "abastecer" e registar o momento










já em São Jacinto perto do pontão, local belíssimo,














por comparação, penso que em 1997, ainda na era da película, neste local fazia-se extracção de areias,






esta um pouco a cima da Torreira, onde o mar tem castigado bem esta zona






e esta Furadouro, com um fundo que não estava a "curtir" muito para os quase 300 km que tinha de fazer de regresso a casa de noite e onde apanhei chuviscos desde Aveiro até Bombarral e estrada molhada, hummm nada bom,






e por fim esta, perto de Maceda






esteve um dia agradável em termos de sol e temperatura, para o ano espero lá ir novamente.


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Out 2014 às 02:16)

Ontem, Domingo, lá fiz novamente a caminhada do costume, onde já se nota o mar a "comer" a areia










e chagada quase ás 19:00h  a Carcavelos, o momento,






pensava que ia rapar frio, mas ainda aguentei com a "farda" de verão, apesar de já ter levado uma camisola de manga comprida.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Out 2014 às 12:41)

Vitor TT disse:


> Neste Sábado passado agarrei no meu "Toy" e rumei a São Jacinto - Ovar, coisa que faço à 20 anos ( ida e volta +- 700 km num dia  ) ver as belas paisagens costeiras da zona e fazer uns trilhos off-road se possivel, porque o mato cresceu de tal ordem que alguns dos trilhos não pude passar sem esfolar a "pele" do jipe,
> 
> ( eu vou colocar neste tópico, por a maioria das fotos serem do litoral - mar )
> 
> ...


Eu sou de Maceda e desconhecia que isso estava assim. Ainda me lembro de a linha de pinheiros ficar longe do mar, agora até ja os pinheiros desapareceram. Basicamente, aquela linha mais negra é onde os pinheiros andavam.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Out 2014 às 02:36)

Previsão de Agravamento das Condições Meteorológicas.

Depressão (970HPA) a NW Ilhas Britânicas (IB) em deslocação SE (prevista 980HPA: 08OUT – 13:00 a WSW das IB) condiciona o estado das condições meteorológicas e oceanográfica no território do continente, com maior relevância a partir de 08OUT, originando um aumento da ondulação para 3 - 4m NW, vento 15 a 20 nós SW (30 a 40 Km/h) e precipitação por vezes intensa particularmente a partir do fim da tarde.
A situação deve manter-se semelhante durante a madrugada e manhã de Quinta-feira 09OUT com vento 10 -15 km/h variável e ondulação 3-4m NW.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2014 às 10:29)

Vamos ter a primeira sessão do canhão da Nazaré 2014? Chamem o McNamara!

Ciclogénese explosiva algures a noroeste dos Açores, campo de ondas de 15 metros com períodos bem grandes. Chega cá lá pra quinta-feira. 

http://www.hidrografico.pt/agitacao-atlantico-norte.php


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2014 às 10:40)

reparem na transição ao final do dia de 4ª feira... passamos de uns banais 2-2,5 metros com períodos normais para uns 4-5 metros mas com períodos próximos dos 20 segundos... 

Pode falhar um pouco a orientação da ondulação, talvez não esteja exactamente perfeita. 

http://www.hidrografico.pt/agitacao-portugal-continental.php


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2014 às 10:52)

Sendo mais específico, esperamos ter o campo de ondas da tempestade e não os outros efeitos porque vamos ficar suficientemente afastados dos tais 12 ou 15 metros. Provavelmente vão classificar o sistema com ciclone extratropical pois a pressão cai mais de 30mbar em 24 horas.

Entre 5-6 metros mas com períodos bem grandes na costa ocidental, com alerta amarelo na faixa costeira e vários avisos marítimos.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Out 2014 às 14:37)

Situação para acompanhar a partir deste fim-de-semana


----------



## Paelagius (16 Out 2014 às 18:27)




----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Out 2014 às 18:32)

A ondulação é grande e os períodos também, mas o vento de Sul estraga tudo... por isso não há sessões na Nazaré nem campeonato mundial de surf em Peniche.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Out 2014 às 18:43)

E ainda bem que a lua cheia já foi... Mas com estes sistemas uns atrás dos outros, vamos ver como se aguenta com a aproximação da fase de lua nova...


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Out 2014 às 01:23)

No passado Sábado fui dar uma voltinha pelos areais a sul de Alcácer com o objectivo de chegar a Vila Nova de Milfontes, para mais uma sessão fotográfica se, se justificar, acabou por ser do mar as que tirei dado que estava com alguma força e a muita neblina presente

estas perto do parque de campismo da Galé






um pouco antes da lagoa de Melides






antes de Sines






Sines










vista de São Torpes, ilha do Pessegueiro ao fundo






baia de Porto Côvo






ilha do Pessegueiro e a seguir com destino a VNMilFontes sempre a "direito"






e por fim Vila Nova de Milfontes










de referir a neblina que normalmente é uma constante para o mal dos meus pecados, pois gosto de fotografar sem ela, mas neste dia esteve bem forte, pouco vento e temperatura ao longo do percurso amena 21 - 23º.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Out 2014 às 01:24)

Ontem Domingo finalmente após um paragem forçada de andar de bike de 4 meses e uns trocos, resolvi arriscar e lá me fiz á estrada com o destino de alcançar o Guincho, antes da mudança da hora, porque para a semana muda a hora e lá fiz o habitual registo se justificável, o que mais marcou fui a forte neblina presente e o calor parvo que se fazia sentir, excepto no Guincho que mais parecia que tinha entrado num frigorifrico

Carcavelos










um pouco mais á frente com Cascais ao fundo que mal se via






Cascais ao fundo, já mais perto






a caminho do Guincho










objectivo cumprido, Guincho


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2014 às 22:37)

Vitor TT disse:


> No passado Sábado fui dar uma voltinha pelos areais a sul de Alcácer com o objectivo de chegar a Vila Nova de Milfontes, para mais uma sessão fotográfica se, se justificar, acabou por ser do mar as que tirei dado que estava com alguma força e a muita neblina presente
> 
> estas perto do parque de campismo da Galé
> 
> ...





Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem Domingo finalmente após um paragem forçada de andar de bike de 4 meses e uns trocos, resolvi arriscar e lá me fiz á estrada com o destino de alcançar o Guincho, antes da mudança da hora, porque para a semana muda a hora e lá fiz o habitual registo se justificável, o que mais marcou fui a forte neblina presente e o calor parvo que se fazia sentir, excepto no Guincho que mais parecia que tinha entrado num frigorifrico
> 
> Carcavelos
> 
> ...



 Mais duas excelentes reportagens! Parabéns, gosto muito disto. Já há muito tempo que não pego na bicicleta, como fotografo muito os meus percursos são normalmente pedestres (~15Km), mas isto entusiasma mesmo, cobrir um longo percurso no mesmo dia. E aquelas do mar na costa alentejana estão mesmo lindas! (mas aí já são precisas 4 rodas )


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Out 2014 às 00:09)

StormRic disse:


> Mais duas excelentes reportagens! Parabéns, gosto muito disto. Já há muito tempo que não pego na bicicleta, como fotografo muito os meus percursos são normalmente pedestres (~15Km), mas isto entusiasma mesmo, cobrir um longo percurso no mesmo dia. E aquelas do mar na costa alentejana estão mesmo lindas! (mas aí já são precisas 4 rodas )



Desde já o meu obrigado  pelo elogio,
a costa Alentejana é algo mágico para mim ( como quase toda desde que não urbanizada ), este ano era para a fazer mais vezes, mas o meu estado de saúde não me permitiu, tenho muitas fotos, mas como não se enquadram aqui no fórum não as publico,
andar de bicicleta ? é só coragem para o fazer, pois mora num local excelente, eu já tenho de me deslocar +-30 km de casa até Algés, o que vale é a CRIL que encurta o tempo,
alias está a começar a "época" das marés fortes e claro as voltinhas do costume, mas já mais restrita a Sintra e arredores,
de notar que faço isto tudo sozinho, seja qual o meio de transporte usado, inclusive as caminhadas, o que faz com que não arrisque muito e mesmo quando vou de jipe tenho de andar um bom bocado para alcançar "aquela" fotografia.
mas venha o marzinho com pujança.


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2014 às 00:10)

Fartas cabeleiras nas ondas da Carrapateira - Aljezur, fruto do forte vento de leste que assola o Algarve nestes dias.

Fotos de Abílio Dias Ferreira


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2014 às 15:19)

Agreste disse:


> Fartas cabeleiras nas ondas da Carrapateira - Aljezur, fruto do forte vento de leste que assola o Algarve nestes dias.
> 
> Fotos de Abílio Dias Ferreira



  a nossa costa e o nosso mar são mesmo uma maravilha! Obrigado por partilhares e parabéns ao fotógrafo! 

Estas ondas parecem de período relativamente longo, de geração afastada da costa e realmente só nessa situação é possível vê-las a cavalgar contra o vento. Lindo!


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Out 2014 às 10:23)

Quem quiser ver, um "naufrágio" na praia de Carcavelos, até pararam a web cam.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-carcavelos/


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 10:25)

Obrigado pela partilha.
O Veleiro encalhou num banco de areia?


----------



## felyzardo (23 Out 2014 às 13:18)

Não vi!!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2014 às 17:48)

felyzardo disse:


> Não vi!!



Espreita aqui: http://cmtv.sapo.pt/atualidade/detalhe/veleiro-encalhado-em-carcavelos-por-distracao.html


----------



## Vitor TT (27 Out 2014 às 00:42)

Nova volta, nada de relevante, mas umas "pic´s" da volta, enquanto não vem o mau tempo para animar a coisa ( sem exagero claro )







o mar a invadir território























vento quase nulo, mas o mais significativo e finalmente ( será ? ) a descida da temperatura e grandes diferenças ao longo do percurso, mais no regresso, onde no Guincho tive de vestir uma camisola de manga comprida e mesmo assim ia "congelando", mas na chegada a Cascais, temperatura confortável, mas a variar até chegar a Algés.


----------



## felyzardo (27 Out 2014 às 01:04)

Em Peniche e no Cabo Carvoeiro. 
Não tenho fotos mas havia ondas brutais. 
Muita gente na praia também.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2014 às 07:44)

Não aconselhava ninguém a ir à praia amanhã...






 

Assim se vêm as diferenças entre o IPMA Açores e o IPMA Continente/Madeira.


----------



## Cluster (28 Out 2014 às 00:23)

lol:P


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2014 às 14:35)

> *Naufrágio em Olhão provocou um morto
> *
> Um naufrágio de uma embarcação de pesca ao largo de Olhão ao princípio da manhã provocou um morto e um ferido. A barra onde ocorreu o naufrágio faz a ligação entre a Ria Formosa e o mar, onde a embarcação de sete metros não resistiu ao golpe de mar, apesar da experiência e do cumprimento das regras de segurança, explicou à RTP o comandante da capitania do Porto de Olhão.
> 
> ...



Corrente forte de sueste, a fazer mais uma vítima mortal em Olhão.


----------



## StormRic (29 Out 2014 às 17:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Corrente forte de sueste, a fazer mais uma vítima mortal em Olhão.



As barras da Armona e da Fuzeta são muito perigosas. Os barcos de Olhão usam ou deviam usar a barra da Culatra/Faro mas para atalhar arriscam a Armona. Depende muito do estado de assoreamento da barra que é muito variável até de um dia para o outro, da ondulação, do vento, do momento da maré, da força de saída da corrente da ria etc. Durante vários anos tive contacto com pescadores da Fuzeta que sublinhavam que era uma lotaria a passagem daquelas barras, eu próprio experimentei-o com bom tempo e era simplesmente assustador. A corrente fazia cavados estacionários que imobilizavam literalmente as embarcações enquanto a rebentação lhes passava por cima . Vê-se que a barra da Culatra é a única que garante condições de segurança, mantém sempre uma fundura suficiente e é protegida por molhes.
Segundo a reportagem o mestre tentou sair mas vendo que não era possível voltou para trás mas os locais de perigo são diferentes conforme se sai ou se entra, ao saír as ondas são de frente e com velocidade é possível cortá-las, algo que ao entrar ou voltar não é, apanham a embarcação de lado ou por trás e perde-se o controle. Este risco é sempre muito bem ponderado pelos pescadores e mestres mas basta um pequeno desvio ou um golpe de onda maior.


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2014 às 22:19)

Ainda sobre o trágico naufrágio na barra da Armona:

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/portugal/detalhe/barras_da_ria_sao_um_autentico_cemiterio.html

Infelizmente o que é pedido não é realizável nem estável a médio prazo a não ser que se desista do Parque Natural da Ria Formosa como zona de protecção. Claro que com obras radicais como as foram implantadas na barra da Culatra as dragagens duram mais tempo mas de outra forma o que é dragado numa altura daí a poucos meses está outra vez na mesma, quando não é logo com o temporal seguinte.


----------



## Cluster (1 Nov 2014 às 18:28)

Jardim do Mar,Madeira à uns momentos visto na webcam conhecido destino para os surfistas experientes e um pequeno paraiso:
dados de hoje:
Temperatura do ar mínima entre 20 a 21 e máxima 26
Temperatura da água 23+

webcam:


----------



## Vitor TT (3 Nov 2014 às 01:44)

E ontem ( Domingo ) lá fui fazer a habitual volta, nada de assinalar, fica apenas um registo da volta,






















o mar a querer galgar parede, e ainda está fracote, mas parece que se avizinha boas ondas,














experimentei uma outra maquina compacta já com uns anos relativamente pequena para transportar na bolsa , mas ficou aquém das expectativas, é pena não poder transportar a dslr, mas é muito peso,

temperatura finalmente a baixar, em alguns locais significativa, já tive de levar a "farda" de inverno/frio, no carro já marcava abaixo dos 20º, neste caso 19º.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2014 às 02:23)

Vitor TT disse:


> E ontem ( Domingo ) lá fui fazer a habitual volta, nada de assinalar, fica apenas um registo da volta,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Um regalo, sempre, ver estas reportagens! Algumas destas fotos deviam estar mesmo no seguimento, senão as pessoas não dão por elas e é uma pena.


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Nov 2014 às 01:10)

StormRic disse:


> Um regalo, sempre, ver estas reportagens! Algumas destas fotos deviam estar mesmo no seguimento, senão as pessoas não dão por elas e é uma pena.



Sim, até porque tiro sempre mais, mas como não se enquadram neste tópico não as coloco, mas é uma questão de ter um pouco mais de trabalho e separá-las.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2014 às 22:55)

*Mulher que caiu de ravina no Cabo da Roca resgatada por helicóptero*


As autoridades marítimas foram alertadas, através dos bombeiros, pelas 14:15, para a queda de uma mulher, com cerca de 25 anos, adiantou a mesma fonte à agência Lusa.

A vítima caiu de um trilho, sem proteção, e "ficou na arriba, após cair de cerca de 60 metros de altura", adiantou o comandante Mário Domingues.

Apesar da mobilização de uma lancha do Instituto de Socorros a Náufragos para o local, situado a cerca de 500 metros a sul do farol do Cabo da Roca, as autoridades constataram a impossibilidade de resgatar a vítima por via marítima, tendo acionado um helicóptero Kamov de socorro e emergência.

A mulher foi resgatada pelo meio aéreo da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), cerca das 17:00, "com vida e com algumas escoriações", explicou o comandante da capitania de Cascais, que desconhecia a extensão dos ferimentos.

Os meios de socorro e assistência foram concentrados junto ao campo de futebol da Azóia, mas o intenso nevoeiro desviou o helicóptero para o aeródromo de Tires, em Cascais.

Segundo a página da internet da ANPC, foram mobilizados para o local 13 bombeiros dos voluntários de Almoçageme e meios da Polícia Marítima e do Instituto Nacional de Emergência Médica (INEM), apoiados sete veículos e um helicóptero.

Fonte: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...ina-no-Cabo-da-Roca-resgatada-por-helicoptero


----------



## Paelagius (10 Nov 2014 às 23:13)

Hoje cerca das 4 da tarde foi alertado que o Veleiro "Paris Asia" encontrava-se a navegar a cerca de 20 Mn a NW de Leixões e com algumas limitações a nível de máquina e vela.
Foi prestado apoio até entrar em Leixões.
Ondulação cerca de 5 a 6 metros e vento de 60 a 70 Kmh. 
O referido Veleiro participou na Prova "Route du Rhum", comandado pelo velejador solo Ricardo Diniz, único português nesta prova entretanto desclassificado.


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Nov 2014 às 02:27)

Segundo o Garret McNamara para a semana as ondas na Nazaré vão bombar..


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Nov 2014 às 11:06)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Segundo o Garret McNamara para a semana as ondas na Nazaré vão bombar..



Para mim hoje seria o melhor dia, com ondulação grande, longos períodos e vento fraco, mas eles lá sabem. Lá para Sexta e Sábado vai estar muito interessante em termos de swell (+ 5m, 16s), mas as previsões apontam para vento moderado a forte, o que vai estragar essas ondas e provavelmente inviabilizar o McNamara entrar na água...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Nov 2014 às 11:38)

Passei há pouco pela Foz. O mar apresentava-se com uma bela tonalidade verde e "espumava-se" por todos os lados!  Digno de umas boas fotografias.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 18:20)

Aproveitando a passagem pelo Guincho, tirei algumas fotos.
Maré a vazar, o mar estava pouco agitado.

Fotos desta tarde:
















Roca

Aquela maldita torre só veio estragar a paisagem.


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Nov 2014 às 00:12)

Algumas tiradas possivelmente do mesmo local que eu tirei, as do Raso, e que diferença em apenas 2 dias ,

essas torres começam a "nascer" por todo o lado, por ex. junto a Vila Nova de Mil Fontes também cresceu uma.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2014 às 00:32)

Vitor TT disse:


> essas torres começam a "nascer" por todo o lado, por ex. junto a Vila Nova de Mil Fontes também cresceu uma.



Pois, com o objectivo de vigiar a costa, e coladas aos faróis lol é para rir.
Como era de esperar, a implementação dessa torre na Roca, causou grande controvérsia.
Espreita aqui: http://riodasmacas.blogspot.pt/2013/09/uma-torre-metalica-de-45-metros-junto.html


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 06:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois, com o objectivo de vigiar a costa, e coladas aos faróis lol é para rir.
> Como era de esperar, a implementação dessa torre na Roca, causou grande controvérsia.
> Espreita aqui: http://riodasmacas.blogspot.pt/2013/09/uma-torre-metalica-de-45-metros-junto.html



Para recordar como era antes, de um ângulo invulgar, 01/Fev/2013





E quando a controvérsia começou, já era tarde, 09/Ago/2013





deve ser para ver se desembarcam "extraterrestres"...


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2014 às 16:50)

O núcleo depressionário a noroeste que permanecerá relativamente estável na sua posição desenvolveu ventos de força 10/11 ("hurricane force winds" segundo o NHC) e a ondulação gerada corresponde:





chegará quarta-feira à noite com pelo menos 3 metros mas de período longo até 15 segundos!


----------



## Paelagius (22 Nov 2014 às 23:43)




----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 01:20)

Paelagius disse:


>



Muito interessantes as conclusões desta comunicação. Apesar das tendências positivas para Leixões penso que 2014 pesa muito, veremos nos próximos anos se isto não ficará mais equilibrado. Ainda falta fazer uma leitura mais cuidada. Julguei que tivéssemos uma ondógrafo algures na zona de Lisboa. Duas bóias apenas com séries de observações não coincidentes e incompletas tornam difícil sustentar a validade das conclusões, como aliás a comunicação termina dizendo. Para mim é especialmente o facto de uma série começar em 1981 e a outra em 1994 que não permite, sobretudo, tirar conclusões de comparação entre a agitação a noroeste  e sudoeste. Vou tentar estimar a sensibilidade dos resultados simulando os valores em falta.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2014 às 02:13)

Ainda pensando sobre esta comunicação. Um país como o nosso, com uma enorme área marítima, e só tem dois dispositivos de observação instalados, e, mesmo assim cheios de falhas de observação. Alguma coisa tem de mudar se quisermos levar as nossas responsabilidades sobre tão grande área a sério, e se quisermos que nos levem a sério nas reinvidicações dessa área. É tempo de nos viramos decisivamente para o mar e sermos assumidamente o País marítimo que sempre fomos.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 14:56)

Costa da Caparica está igual como era antes da reposição de areia feita em Junho, Julho e Agosto.

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/

Aqueles dois esporões na Costa do Vapor estragam a dinâmica das praias como se pode comprovar.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> Quando terminou a reposição de areias na Costa da Caparica no mês de Julho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoje 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica/


----------



## meko60 (23 Nov 2014 às 15:47)

E ainda não começou o Inverno.A foto foi tirada na 6º feira logo após a preia mar na paraia do Marcelino.


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Nov 2014 às 01:16)

É o que já acontece com as praias que vou visitando ao vivo e nas que vou observando pelas webcam´s, já começam a ficar com pouca areia e o mar penso que não tem tido grande ondulação, mas.


----------



## Paelagius (28 Nov 2014 às 02:15)

Hoje na Praia do Molhe, Porto


----------



## FSantos (28 Nov 2014 às 07:29)

Paelagius disse:


> Hoje na Praia do Molhe, Porto



Mesmo com sinalização mais que clara lá estão dois no molhe. Inconsequentes.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2014 às 12:54)

Hoje está bem mais agitado; só um louco para lá iria hoje.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Dez 2014 às 00:22)

Um "cheirinho" da manhã de sábado na Foz. Depois coloco mais em tópico próprio.




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mighty Atlantic. Porto, 29-11-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## clone (1 Dez 2014 às 23:35)




----------



## Agreste (5 Dez 2014 às 18:41)

O GFS como sempre é bastante agressivo com as depressões que saltam ao mar na zona do Labrador-Canadá-Gronelândia mas a depressão modelada para 8-9-10-11 deste mês parece ter potencial para substituir o Hércules do ano passado. De mau tempo não nos poderemos queixar, já das condições de mar não tenho tanta certeza. 

Resta saber se estamos perante uma ciclogénese explosiva e da sua maré barométrica como o Hércules ou se estamos apenas perante mar de vento e ondulação partida e indefinida... 

Domingo 07:00 TMG - 1005mb
Segunda 07:00 TMG - 980 mb
Terça 07:00 TMG - 935mb


----------



## Paelagius (6 Dez 2014 às 03:26)

Agreste disse:


> O GFS como sempre é bastante agressivo com as depressões que saltam ao mar na zona do Labrador-Canadá-Gronelândia mas a depressão modelada para 8-9-10-11 deste mês parece ter potencial para substituir o Hércules do ano passado. De mau tempo não nos poderemos queixar, já das condições de mar não tenho tanta certeza.
> 
> Resta saber se estamos perante uma ciclogénese explosiva e da sua maré barométrica como o Hércules ou se estamos apenas perante mar de vento e ondulação partida e indefinida...
> 
> ...



O que aconteceu aquando a tempestade Christina resultou de um complexo grupo de factores que não estão reunidos.


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2014 às 12:05)

Estaremos longe da tempestade... vamos ter periodos de ondulação bastante altos.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Dez 2014 às 14:21)

Não estaremos na ocorrência de marés vivas.


----------



## Agreste (6 Dez 2014 às 14:44)

em janeiro também não estávamos.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Dez 2014 às 01:43)

Não sei em que se baseia para afirmar que será tão destrutiva quanto a outra.


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2014 às 19:09)

5-7 metros no IH... com algum mar de 8 a poder entrar durante o dia de quinta-feira.


----------



## Paelagius (7 Dez 2014 às 23:04)

Estamos sob o AA que impede a progressão de perturbações para latitudes inferiores. O ano passado não foi bem assim...

A direcção das ondas tinha elevada componente W. Tendo em conta a orientação da nossa costa ocidental, é a componente que menos dissipa a energia por refracção.

Não parece ser um evento para alerta vermelho.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 04:55)

Paelagius disse:


> Estamos sob o AA que impede a progressão de perturbações para latitudes inferiores. O ano passado não foi bem assim...
> 
> A direcção das ondas tinha elevada componente W. Tendo em conta a orientação da nossa costa ocidental, é a componente que menos dissipa a energia por refracção.
> 
> Não parece ser um evento para alerta vermelho.



Exacto, a ondulação virá com uma componente norte-noroeste principalmente. Só os segmentos de costa a sul do Cabo Mondego mais virados a noroeste, até Peniche poderão sentir a maior força das ondas. Mais a sul a altura significativa já será bastante menor embora o período vá aumentando quanto mais para sul. Alguns locais bastante específicos poderão no entanto ter surpresas, de S.Pedro de Moel a Peniche e também praias de Sintra. Mas nestes casos de mar de fundo, como não há mau tempo aqui, para não facilitar os descuidos das pessoas que confiam só no aspecto do tempo, eu poria um nível acima do que realmente merece, apostarei assim num nível laranja.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 09:36)

Espero que as autoridades tenham a devida atenção, o vento vai estar fraco, portanto o mar vai estar pujante.
A madrugada de quinta-feira pode ser um pouco problemática, dado ser o pico da maré cheia.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Dez 2014 às 09:44)

Sim, não vai ser nenhum Hércules. Esta tempestade e força de ventos no Atlântico em si é semelhante, mas está uns graus mais a norte em latitude, pelo que a direcção virá mais inclinada de N que de W, ao contrário do que aconteceu no Hércules. Além de que a altura significativa será consequentemente bastante menor. Apenas os períodos se podem comparar.

Espero um bom evento de ondulação, mar com muita força especialmente devido ao período. Podem vir a ocorrer algumas ondas inesperadas nalguns locais que surpreendam as pessoas. Mas sem o potencial do Hercules, que era excepcional, e por isso o aviso laranja é adequado.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 10:18)

Parece que o aviso é somente amarelo..


----------



## overcast (10 Dez 2014 às 16:07)

Já foi atualizado para laranja a partir das 6 da manha de amanha, para todos os distritos do litoral de Lisboa para Norte. Mas tal como o Jonas comentou anteriormente, a maré cheia ocorre por volta das 4 da manhã, o que será relevante.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Dez 2014 às 17:44)

É apenas uma tempestade de inverno como muitas outras.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 19:43)

Continuo apreensivo com o facto de se conjugar um belo dia com vento fraco e esta ondulação, é uma situação traiçoeira, espero que as pessoas percebam o perigo e não vão passear demaisado perto do oceano confiando que "está bom tempo, não há problema". Nível laranja adequado, que se calhar era só amarelo mas os meteorologistas terão pensado também desta forma talvez e há o período longo também.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 20:05)

Amanhã vai ser interessante dar uma vista de olhos na beachcam da praia do norte,Nazaré.
O McNamara já está bem entusiasmado,compreende-se.







Fica o link da câmera: http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-do-norte/


----------



## Garcia (11 Dez 2014 às 10:06)

A Nazaré parece estar a bombar. .


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Dez 2014 às 17:08)

Garcia disse:


> A Nazaré parece estar a bombar. .



Ás 14:30 estava assim:


Muito vento, muito frio, filme de telemovel com muita tremideira


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2014 às 00:38)

Nazaré nas bocas do mundo:

http://pt.magicseaweed.com/news/nazare-going-xxl-today-almost-live-blog/7045/

Garret McNamara foi a melhor coisa que aconteceu à Nazaré nos últimos anos.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2014 às 08:51)

Ontem, aos pés das falésias da Roca e da Ursa, 5 a 10m de ondulação faziam o espectáculo da neve dos mares ao poente. O vento era suficientemente forte para varrer as cristas e envolver o cenário em neblina salgada.
Uma das muitas fotos que obtive na Pedra do Cavalo, a 25m acima da água:





Vou pôr mais fotos e vídeos em tópico dedicado.


----------



## Garcia (12 Dez 2014 às 20:29)

Umas das fotos que coloquei no outro tópico.. http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/ondulacao-agitada-11-dez-2014.8020/


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2014 às 23:16)

Excelentes!


----------

